# Memorials and bikes



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2019)

Another new category for us all .

Any kind of memorial be it a war one , famous person , millennium or any other one .

Just Include as much of the memorial and something bike related .

No contest just another place to lean your bike against and take a picture .

So I will start with the Millennium stone in Holcot .


----------



## sheddy (19 Feb 2019)

Seems rather disrespectful. Only pictures showing bike on stand will be accepted.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Feb 2019)

sheddy said:


> Seems rather disrespectful. Only pictures showing bike on stand will be accepted.



This not your post and you do not have the say what is accepted or not. That Biggsys shout. its his post. You can always decide not to participate if you consider something disrespectful. 

I served 12 years in the military and have leant my bike against military memorials and even headstones. I dont consider it to be disrespectful. The fact that I take time to visit them should show I mean no disrespect.

Have you ever considered that some of the guys who are being remembered could even have been cyclists?


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2019)

I'm up for it Martin. Cracking idea.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2019)

Good plan. Here’s one from a while ago.


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2019)

I'm liking the new avatar Carlos. Reminds me of me.


----------



## Specialeyes (19 Feb 2019)

Memorial to Luciano Berruti, the mustachioed face of Eroica at Gaiole in Chianti. 
Mine's the bike in the foreground!


----------



## Sharky (19 Feb 2019)

Specialeyes said:


> Memorial to Luciano Berruti, the mustachioed face of Eroica at Gaiole in Chianti.
> Mine's the bike in the foreground!
> 
> View attachment 453358



Like the Bates - that's me on one in my avatar, but alas, the photo itself is 52 years old now and the bike was 2nd hand when I got it and I parted with it a long time ago, but it was a great ride.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2019)

sheddy said:


> Seems rather disrespectful. Only pictures showing bike on stand will be accepted.



I would expect the vast majority of people to respect all memorials for what they are and not to clamber over them , but i can't understand why they can't be photographed for all to see . 

Sorry if you don't agree with it @sheddy but that is your choice .


----------



## FolderBeholder (19 Feb 2019)

Boulder City Nevada USA’s nod to the nearby Hoover Dam.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Feb 2019)

Nuns Cross or Siwards Cross, Dartmoor.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Feb 2019)

Tazio Nuvolari 1892 - 1953. Italian motorcycle and car racer. 72 major race wins including 28 grand prix wins. Taken on Tuscany Road last year.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Feb 2019)

Haderslev boat disaster. This is a story from my local town. The story is in the link. The memorial stone makes sad reading. The town introduced a new tourist boat for the first time last year. 

https://www.falck.com/en/timeline-events/1959


----------



## Sharky (19 Feb 2019)

Cobham (Kent) memorial







Me in yellow and my Appollo MTB just behind me. The last time it really snowed in Kent - about 7 yrs ago


----------



## plantfit (19 Feb 2019)

Saint Mary's church Carlton le Moorland Lincolnshire, Lyche gate memorial to lost soldiers from the village in the first world war


----------



## kapelmuur (19 Feb 2019)

*M*ine is a sad one but cycling related. This is the headstone of the grave of Reg Harris in Chelford churchyard.

Reg was an Olympic medal winner and 4 times track World Champion in the 1940/50s . Until Chris Boardman came along Reg would have been the only British cyclist the non cycling public would have heard of, so I was sad to see his grave neglected and the headstone inscription fading.

I tried to get Cycling Weekly interested in starting a campaign to get the headstone restored but the editor thought that it was in good condition as only looked bad because I photographed it on a wet day.

Reg was born 99 years ago on 1st March, so I'll be visiting to put flowers on his grave.

I'm thinking of trying to get something done to coincide with his centenary next year.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2019)

My bike next to Agatha Christie’s grave stone and memorial plaque.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Feb 2019)

kapelmuur said:


> View attachment 453431
> *M*ine is a sad one but cycling related. This is the headstone of the grave of Reg Harris in Chelford churchyard.
> 
> Reg was an Olympic medal winner and 4 times track World Champion in the 1940/50s . Until Chris Boardman came along Reg would have been the only British cyclist the non cycling public would have heard of, so I was sad to see his grave neglected and the headstone inscription fading.
> ...


I do not know if this help at all but The Good Cemetarian has some interesting Youtube clips. 
https://www.thegoodcemeterian.org/


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Feb 2019)

My bike was on the other side of the road....


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 Feb 2019)

New Bradwell war memorial also known as the corner pin

About 50m to the right of my bike is the best Chippy in the world


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 453582
> 
> 
> New Bradwell war memorial also known as the corner pin
> ...



It's a shame the 3 wheeled Vespa thing doesn't park there any more 

If you mean the Italian chippy, then I must agree, it's fantastic.


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> It's a shame the 3 wheeled Vespa thing doesn't park there any more
> 
> If you mean the Italian chippy, then I must agree, it's fantastic.



Unfortunately the guy who owned the Vespa shut the shop and the building is now 3 or 4 flats!

I wish I was on the planning committee - I'm sure they live beyond their visible means

And the Chippy, you got it


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Feb 2019)

In front of the memorial to the Battle of Marston Moor.






Edit to add a close up of the inscription:


----------



## gbb (20 Feb 2019)

Saw this when working in Carmelo, Uruguay, Atilio Francois, cyclist from two Olympic games in the 40s and 50s I think, obviously held in high esteem there.


----------



## Aravis (20 Feb 2019)

Shay Elliott memorial, in the heart of the Wicklow Mountains, September 13th 1990. I hadn't seen this thread at the time and I didn't think to put my bike in the picture.






I was on the final day of a six-day Youth Hostelling tour. Wonderful times. I have a feeling I knew the memorial would be there, but even now there seems to be remarkably little about it on the Internet. The few pictures I have found suggest that it's still well maintained.


----------



## clog (20 Feb 2019)

I go up past it often, this pic from a few years ago.


----------



## booze and cake (21 Feb 2019)

A couple from this afternoon, first up next to Hyde Park is this:








And on the Embankment near the Houses of Parliament is the Battle of Britain memorial.


----------



## gbb (22 Feb 2019)

There a good few disused WW2 airbases round here, many US bomber bases...like Kings Cliffe. 




Taken on today's ride. I often wonder how these places sounded in their heyday.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2019)

A couple of war memorials from this morning's ride 






First is Higham Ferrer's one on the market place . 






Next one is Upper Deans one next to the church.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2019)

A fairly new memorial sign popped up locally










It's nothing I have ever heard about before .

http://www.diggersfestival.org.uk/about


----------



## booze and cake (26 Feb 2019)

Memorial in Smithfield to Scottish freedom fighter William Wallace, who has hanged, drawn and quartered by the English near this spot on 23rd August 1305.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2019)

I stopped at the water tower, in Mursley, on today's ride, and was surprised to see this plaque through the fence!











You can just see the row of wooden poppy crosses threaded through the fence, above my bike.


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I stopped at the water tower, in Mursley, on today's ride, and was surprised to see this plaque through the fence!
> 
> View attachment 455041
> 
> ...



that one was due to be my next one, its a good spot and a sad story


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> that one was due to be my next one, its a good spot and a sad story


I came across it totally by chance. 
Yes, very sad, but good that the plaque is there in their memory.


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I came across it totally by chance.
> Yes, very sad, but good that the plaque is there in their memory.



its a good area to ride in too, fairly varied depending on route.

where had you been/to?


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> its a good area to ride in too, fairly varied depending on route.
> 
> where had you been/to?


I was on my way from Berkhampstead to Northampton, for a change of scenery..


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I was on my way from Berkhampstead to Northampton, for a change of scenery..



That's a great route, a mate lives in Berko (local parlance) so it's a decent Sunday ride

If you have the inclination, you could go from Northampton to Berko without touching tarmac but using the canal - it's one of my favourite rides unless they have been trimming the Hawthorns, then it's a bit longer time wise


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Feb 2019)

French sailors memorial 1914/18. Brittany.


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Mar 2019)

An update, today being the 99th anniversary of the birth of Reg Harris I rode to Chelford to put some flowers on his grave and was delighted to find that the headstone had been refurbished.

It now looks splendid as I hope can be seen from the photo.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Mar 2019)

in Lambhill cemetery this evening.
Pass this way a few days a week.
I'd just put my phone away when one of the resident deer popped out onto the path.
That's twice this week I've missed getting a picture.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2019)

A couple of war memorials this morning







First is at Denford . 







Second is at Achurch


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Mar 2019)

The war memorial in Clifford, this morning:


----------



## Jenkins (2 Mar 2019)

Something a little different. 
You may remember the murders of five women by Steve Wright around the Ipswich area in 2006 - the bodies of three of the victims were found in woodland around Nacton & Levington villages, less than five miles from where I live. Ever since, there's been a couple of informal memorials by the roadside on the old Felixstowe Road and the one below is kept clear and maintained on a regular basis (including on Christmas Day as I noticed someone placing flowers last year as I went past). Unfortunately, the other one is no longer looked after and is only identifiable by a holly bush.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2019)

Never spotted this memorial plaque before 






I ride past on a regular basis going out or into Pitsford .


----------



## ren531 (5 Mar 2019)

This is a memorial in Lancaster to all the slaves who lost there lives in Lancasters unfortunate and regretable involvment in the 18th century slave trade


----------



## pjd57 (7 Mar 2019)

a sadly neglected small memorial for the firefighters who lost their lives at the Cheapside Street fire in Glasgow.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2019)

War memorial at Milton Ernest on this morning's ride .


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2019)

The USAF memorial between Foxhall and Draughton .













208 airmen from this base lost their lives . 

The airbase later went on to be a Raf base .


----------



## kapelmuur (18 Mar 2019)

Plaques commemorating the spot in which John Wesley preached, I think it says 1767.
The plaque occupies an undignified position under the M56 on Booth Bank Lane near Dunham Park in Cheshire.


----------



## Mr Celine (23 Mar 2019)

Romanes eunt domus






Trimontium, the three (Eildon) hills, Eildon Hill North in the background.


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Mar 2019)

Since he is still alive, a commemoration rather than a memorial, the newly renamed Square Eddy Merckx in Woluwe where his parents had their shop and he lived as a kid.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Mar 2019)

Sharky said:


> Like the Bates - that's me on one in my avatar, but alas, the photo itself is 52 years old now and the bike was 2nd hand when I got it and I parted with it a long time ago, but it was a great ride.


Just blown up the pic. Nice but the admiring looks are being given to the scooter in the background. Vespa?


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Mar 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> View attachment 460086
> View attachment 460087
> Since he is still alive, a commemoration rather than a memorial, the newly renamed Square Eddy Merckx in Woluwe where his parents had their shop and he lived as a kid.


I sometimes oddly wonder how bikes of that period (feel free to educate me/specify) ended up with paintjobs like that. They remind me of hotwheels toy cars, but I don't remember folks driving round the streets with cars like that.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Mar 2019)

FolderBeholder said:


> Boulder City Nevada USA’s nod to the nearby Hoover Dam.
> View attachment 453377


What sort of unwinding facilities does boulder city promote?


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Mar 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> I sometimes oddly wonder how bikes of that period (feel free to educate me/specify) ended up with paintjobs like that. They remind me of hotwheels toy cars, but I don't remember folks driving round the streets with cars like that.



I suppose the answer is “because they could” . Fabric technology meant that with sublimated printing anything could be printed on a jersey (google team tonton tapis for the proof of this) and retina searing jerseys led to similar bikes. I say similar not matching as the team Z kit and bikes don’t exactly match, in fact the steel bikes (the one in the photo) and the carbon bikes have totally different paint jobs and neither match the kit


----------



## booze and cake (31 Mar 2019)

@BalkanExpress cool mural, but you rode there on a Lemond...... nothing wrong with the bike of course, but when you own a Merckx as you do it seems a missed opportunity, so go back and photograph it with the 'correct' bike


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Mar 2019)

booze and cake said:


> @BalkanExpress cool mural, but you rode there on a Lemond...... nothing wrong with the bike of course, but when you own a Merckx as you do it seems a missed opportunity, so go back and photograph it with the 'correct' bike



Merckx is locked up at work, I will ride it there soon. Could have been worse, I thought it would have been in poor taste to take the Gios .


----------



## iandg (31 Mar 2019)

I was on a Donegal bike tour. My bike's not in this pic but there is a bike route waymarker in the background (tenuous, I know)


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Mar 2019)

at the risk of being shouted down for ignorance a memorial to who?


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Mar 2019)

At Manston Park, Leeds in front of the memorial to "The Barnbow Lasses": https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barnbow


----------



## Sharky (31 Mar 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Just blown up the pic. Nice but the admiring looks are being given to the scooter in the background. Vespa?


It was a long time ago. Most of the club rode out to events in those days.

I do remember the day though. It was my first 50 as a 17 yr old and I punctured in the last 10 miles. Repaired and finished, but in a very slow time, something like 2hrs 45mins. But it might have done me a favour as I rode another 50 a few weeks later and although I told him of the delay, I got a generous handicap and won 1st H/C.

If you blew up the photo, you'll see a huge black smudge on my nose from the puncture repair. And I rode home after the event!


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Mar 2019)

it's a great pic - whoever took it did well with the framing, getting you in the foreground - not always common with instamatics, for i kinda assume from the format that that's what was used.


----------



## FolderBeholder (31 Mar 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> What sort of unwinding facilities does boulder city promote?


Ha! That’s a VERY good question.


----------



## Katherine (4 Apr 2019)

kapelmuur said:


> View attachment 458033
> 
> Plaques commemorating the spot in which John Wesley preached, I think it says 1767.
> The plaque occupies an undignified position under the M56 on Booth Bank Lane near Dunham Park in Cheshire.


It is a feature on many a return journey on club rides and I always point it ouit to newbies  - heading for the path over the river via the Swan with Two Nicks, Dunham, then past United's training ground.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2019)

I didn't find out about this local memorial board and stone till a couple of weeks ago .

http://www.waymarking.com/waymarks/WM4ZBJ_Mission_48_Mears_Ashby_Northamptonshire_UK















Despite being on my regular early morning loop .


----------



## sheddy (7 Apr 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> at the risk of being shouted down for ignorance a memorial to who?



My money is on Rory Gallagher, legendary blues/rock musician.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Apr 2019)

yes that who i thought of - had a couple of his albums when younger and rated - rather forgotten and unfashionable now I guess.


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Apr 2019)

Sunday ride to the Royal Palace on the outskirts of Brussels. Memorial to the Belgian pilots who died while flying for the RAF during the battle of Britain.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (10 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I didn't find out about this local memorial board and stone till a couple of weeks ago .
> 
> http://www.waymarking.com/waymarks/WM4ZBJ_Mission_48_Mears_Ashby_Northamptonshire_UK
> 
> ...


On a theme of WW2 American memorials. I had been trying to locate the 447th Bomb Group memorial which I remember seeing about 25 years ago. As I have worked out a new route from my old trusty ones I stumbled across the site last weekend. In fact only about 2 miles off my usual route. It was exactly how I remembered it and kept very clean and well cared for. The 447th group were only at Rattlesden Airfield for two years. No doubt like all the other USAF and RAF squadrons helped to shorten the war.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2019)

@Shearwater Missile there are quite a few USAF memorials around my local area , it's hard to imagine they were once Airfields


----------



## Shearwater Missile (11 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @Shearwater Missile there are quite a few USAF memorials around my local area , it's hard to imagine they were once Airfields


Same here is Suffolk. We still have the Americans at Mildenhall but sadly the ones at Bentwaters are long gone, but in my life time. I remember hearing the Lockheed Thuderbolt aka A10 Tankbusters droning over head when I lived at Hadleigh and we had an American based there living next door. I will keep a look out for more memorials, some or most are easily missed.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2019)

Another local one that I have ridden past loads of times 









Just as go into Whiston to mark the replanting of Whiston Avenue to mark the Queen's jubilee in 1977 .


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2019)

A few from around Wellingborough 









First one I to celebrate the revamped railway station in 1984 . 









Next up is the one to celebrate the Swanspool house and grounds being given to the town in 1919 . 









Next is the one to mark Croyland Abbey and 200 acre's of land being handed over to the Abbot's of Croyland by the King of Mercia in 948 .


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Apr 2019)

Looking at your location, would appreciate a pic of the grave of the woman who came incredibly close to cbanging european history by ridding it of the buffoon mussolini in an incident later echoed in another incident with reserve buffoon berlusconi.


----------



## plantfit (28 Apr 2019)

Ice Trice Q26 in front of the XM607 Vulcan B Mk2 that dropped bombs across the airfield at Stanley on the Falkland island on May 1st 1982 Operation Black Buck


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Apr 2019)

Saw the Vulcan at an airshow at Manston years ago - something between beautiful and horrifying - it kind of floated in, then turned upwards to climb with the engines roaring like something from hell. Seem to remember, or maybe I imagined it, that it even did a roll.

edit - this may have been it - unless there was another appearance a year or two later.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnuQEd_72vs


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Looking at your location, would appreciate a pic of the grave of the woman who came incredibly close to cbanging european history by ridding it of the buffoon mussolini in an incident later echoed in another incident with reserve buffoon berlusconi.


@Blue Hills give me a clue please


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Apr 2019)

Here you are biggs

https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/43491393/violet-albina-gibson

A while ago I had a ride planned from Newark to London (didn't do in the end due to severe weather) and I was going to pop into that cemetery to try to find the grave/pay my respects.

Mussolini "showed mercy" and she came back to the UK soon afterwards but it rather looks as if a shoddy deal was done to bang her up in an asylum for the rest of her life.

In a weird echo, years later when the Italian public decided to bestow their favours on Berlusconi (him and Benito are the two longest serving/most popular chiefs in Italian history) Berlusconi also suffered an attack which injured his nose and like Benito before him appeared with a bandage on it to show how he had been saved by God the Virgin Mary or whatever to continue his good works/trashing of Italy's reputation.

I don't know how close you are to there but if you go and find it please let me know - the grave might take a bit of finding as it is, as you can see, rather small and plain.

edit - 
also this

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Violet_Gibson

which I looked up as on reading that findagrave text I was pretty sure, from my memory of reading a book about her, that Benito wasn't shot in his car but when strutting his stuff amongst the adoring crowd - wiki confirms that - not altogether surprising as that grave site text also mi-spells Italian! 

You can see from the wiki entry how close she came to finishing the buffoon off.


----------



## plantfit (28 Apr 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Saw the Vulcan at an airshow at Manston years ago - something between beautiful and horrifying - it kind of floated in, then turned upwards to climb with the engines roaring like something from hell. Seem to remember, or maybe I imagined it, that it even did a roll.
> 
> edit - this may have been it - unless there was another appearance a year or two later.
> 
> ...



Lovely,awsome,frightening, how else can you describe the Vulcan, the one in the video would have been XH558 the last flying Vulcan now grounded,shame


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Here you are biggs
> 
> https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/43491393/violet-albina-gibson
> 
> ...



Ok I accept the challenge just might have to wait till I am doing 15+ mile rides as at the moment only doing under 10 due to my back


----------



## ianrauk (28 Apr 2019)

Spitfire and Hurricane at the Folkstone war memorial taken during yesterday's Audax


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 May 2019)

Calling @booze and cake . It took a while but here is the Merckx with Merckx.


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 May 2019)

Taken Easter Sunday while on the Tro Bro Cyclo in Finisterre, Brittany


----------



## booze and cake (5 May 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> View attachment 465246
> Calling @booze and cake . It took a while but here is the Merckx with Merckx.



Nice work, I approve, and despite his poker face, I'm sure Eddy does too. Love the colour scheme on that frame


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 May 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Nice work, I approve, and despite his poker face, I'm sure Eddy does too. Love the colour scheme on that frame



Thank you.

The frame is fab, in every respect. I have been lucky with “matching” parts. The pedals are Gipiemme SPD road pedals from the mid 1990s and the big yellow transfers on the wheels go well. The bar tape is now custom camo, yes, yellow with grease marks.

There is an outside chance the bike will be on the TV the TdF,. As I arrived there was a camera crew taking stick footage for TV companies to use in July, so they took a few shots of the bike and a short interview with me on the importance of Eddy Merckx.


----------



## booze and cake (5 May 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The frame is fab, in every respect. I have been lucky with “matching” parts. The pedals are Gipiemme SPD road pedals from the mid 1990s and the big yellow transfers on the wheels go well. The bar tape is now custom camo, yes, yellow with grease marks.
> 
> There is an outside chance the bike will be on the TV the TdF,. As I arrived there was a camera crew taking stick footage for TV companies to use in July, so they took a few shots of the bike and a short interview with me on the importance of Eddy Merckx.



 That's excellent, talk about good karma, it wasn't just me telling you to take that bike there, it was destiny. I've no idea what you look like, but I'd recognise the bike, so I'll keep my eyes peeled when the Tour comes round


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2019)

Barton Seagrave war memorial this morning


----------



## NorthernDave (6 May 2019)

The Grace Darling memorial at St Aidan's church, Bamburgh


----------



## EltonFrog (7 May 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> View attachment 465246
> Calling @booze and cake . It took a while but here is the Merckx with Merckx.



I thought that was Frankie Howard.


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 May 2019)

CarlP said:


> I thought that was Frankie Howard.


Nay!

Nay!

And indeed, thrice nay


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2019)

A plaque on the back of the Spit and Gob just below the Wellingborough market place in memory of the people killed during the ww2 bombing of Wellingborough .


----------



## mcshroom (12 May 2019)

One from the Isle of Lewis. The plaque commemorates the locals of the islands that hid and protected Bonnie Prince Charlie from the British Government forces after the failed Jacobite rebellion


----------



## EltonFrog (12 May 2019)

East Hagbourne Village Cross and my BSA Tour de France. 






The War Memorial.


----------



## Vantage (14 May 2019)

Spotted this on my ABC ride going through Blackrod.


----------



## Vantage (15 May 2019)

Here's today's effort while pootling through Bolton.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 May 2019)

Civil war memorial commemorating the Battle of Naseby in 1645 (The photo was taken at 10.49..


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2019)

@Blue Hills
I popped into Kingsthorpe cemetery this morning looking for Violet... 

It's a very big place to check! 






Would this notice by the entrance help narrow it down?






There doesn't appear to be an office, or anyone official there to ask.
I'll do a return visit when I have more time to meander around.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 May 2019)

Vantage said:


> Spotted this on my ABC ride going through Blackrod.
> 
> View attachment 466495


Nice but what is it vantage?


----------



## Blue Hills (18 May 2019)

Vantage said:


> Here's today's effort while pootling through Bolton.
> 
> View attachment 466607


Reminds me of the one in clitheroe.

I think there was a localish pattern of that type.

Clitheroe one in a sort of enclosed garden in the castle grounds. We ran riot through those as kids on elaborate extended games but I think we considered that bit hallowed ground.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 May 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> @Blue Hills
> I popped into Kingsthorpe cemetery this morning looking for Violet...
> 
> It's a very big place to check!
> ...



Looks like the race is on between you and @biggs682 to pay a cyclists' homage to the good woman.

Wouldn't rate your chances of anyone being able to point you at it - i find folk can very often be very incurious.

Rarely take pics these days but this thread has inspired me to maybe start snapping again.


----------



## Vantage (18 May 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Nice but what is it vantage?



War memorial and cemetery... just for veterans.


----------



## Shadow (22 May 2019)

Stumbled across this thread recently and am ready to contribute - a sculpture was installed 2 day ago to honour those who died at the Shoreham Airshow nearly 4 years ago:

The plaque on the nearby Old Toll Bridge
View media item 11213
The new sculpture
View media item 11216View media item 11217
A couple more images may be found in my album on my profile page.


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> @Blue Hills
> I popped into Kingsthorpe cemetery this morning looking for Violet...
> 
> It's a very big place to check!
> ...



@PeteXXX i e mailed them but had no response and like you said it's a fair size plot 
I was planning on popping in over the weekend again for a better look but if you are on the case and more local i might well leave it to you


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX i e mailed them but had no response and like you said it's a fair size plot
> I was planning on popping in over the weekend again for a better look but if you are on the case and more local i might well leave it to you


When we're you thinking of heading there?


----------



## Blue Hills (23 May 2019)

go chaps - with a team effort and planned strategy you are surely sure to find it?

Doing some bike travelling soon - will try to add one to the thread - for bikes are of course ideal for this sort of hunting.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2019)

Shadow said:


> Stumbled across this thread recently and am ready to contribute - a sculpture was installed 2 day ago to honour those who died at the Shoreham Airshow nearly 4 years ago:
> 
> The plaque on the nearby Old Toll Bridge
> View media item 11213
> ...


Welcome! It's a fun thread


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> When we're you thinking of heading there?



It would either be early Sat or Sun ie pre 7 am on way back


----------



## Blue Hills (23 May 2019)

Turns out great minds/cyclists think alike @PeteXXX and @biggs682 for on trying to help you folks with a location I found a pic with the tombstone which has a clear shot of number on it - (possibly a plot number?) and on then seeing what page it was on, found this merry blog post from a helmeted chap:

https://ianmac55.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/the-woman-who-shot-mussolini/

Is he on here? Who knows? 

Some interesting comments at the bottom of that entry as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2019)

I noticed the plot number on the previous photo, but it didn't appear to bear much relevance to the area, sadly..
If I can get up in time, I'll pop over with @biggs682 on Sunday morning <yawn>


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Turns out great minds/cyclists think alike @PeteXXX and @biggs682 for on trying to help you folks with a location I found a pic with the tombstone which has a clear shot of number on it - (possibly a plot number?) and on then seeing what page it was on, found this merry blog post from a helmeted chap:
> 
> https://ianmac55.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/the-woman-who-shot-mussolini/
> 
> ...



I am not sure 17411 is a plot number but it could be ie area 17 and grave 411 in that area ?

@PeteXXX let me see what we have planned


----------



## Vantage (23 May 2019)

Not much to look at I'm afraid, but it's been here several years. 
I just hope it wasn't at this exact spot that "itch" met his/her maker, it's an unforgiving, desolate and baren area to spend one's last few moments on earth.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2019)

Hargrave war memorial


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2019)

With the help of @PeteXXX we found Violets grave this morning @Blue Hills 






Also got the War Memorial in Holcot .


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2019)

And just to prove it... 

We followed the logic of the plot numbers, and there she was!


----------



## Blue Hills (26 May 2019)

well done you two!

Did anyone ask what you were up to with your pic?

Did you ask anyone as you searched for her?

assume I can follow your same logic if I ever want to find her easily?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2019)

Cheers @Blue Hills. I think we were the only two people in the place at 07.00 this morning!!
Yes, the plot numbers follow a logical ish pattern if you do get there.

Nice to meet up with @biggs682 again, as well!


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2019)

@Blue Hills fairly easy to find ie area 17 row 4 th row and 11 th grave or give us the nod and we will meet you there .

A trip up to Santa Pod this morning to grab this memorial stone to all the American airman based here during ww2 .


----------



## Blue Hills (27 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @Blue Hills fairly easy to find ie area 17 row 4 th row and 11 th grave or give us the nod and we will meet you there .
> 
> A trip up to Santa Pod this morning to grab this memorial stone to all the American airman based here during ww2 .
> 
> ...


May take you up on that if in those parts on my travels.
By the by, I hope no one considers it disrespectful to see folk lining bikes up alongside or even gently against these memorials. I see it as a tribute from the living to the dead.


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2019)

This bus shelter was erected in memory of a local man from Wollaston by his children .


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2019)

Two from this morning's ride 















Both in Filgrave just outside Milton Keynes .


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> This bus shelter was erected in memory of a local man from Wollaston by his children .
> 
> View attachment 468794
> View attachment 468795


Nice. I always like practical memorials like benches etc. Often stop to read plaques on benches. Have an idea that it's kinda very english/british but maybe it's common in other countries.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2019)

No bike in this one sorry , but you have Blackpool war memorial with Blackpool tower in the background


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jun 2019)

Were you at least on a bike biggs when you took the pic?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Were you at least on a bike biggs when you took the pic?



Afraid not walking but pushing a wheelchair so still had wheels involved


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2019)

MBIFO The Lockerbie Memorial to those that were killed on the ground. 






And the plaque thereon.


----------



## jowwy (5 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> Spotted this on my ABC ride going through Blackrod.
> 
> View attachment 466495


what is the rear bag and how is it fitted??


----------



## Vantage (5 Jun 2019)

jowwy said:


> what is the rear bag and how is it fitted??



It's a Carradice Pendle bag strapped to a Carradice Classic rack.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jun 2019)

Would never even have known this was there if not on a bike. As of course it is easy to stop.

Edit - just noticed the spooky connection to vantage's post just above.

Tis witchcraft.

Edit - it is indeed a glorious view of pendle, particularly if you walk through the field gate opposite. Did try to take a pic in homage to their shared memory but it was somewhat obscured. My dad used to quote a local saying - if you can't see Pendle it's raining, if you can see Pendle it's about to rain.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2019)

Scaldwell great war memorial .


----------



## booze and cake (8 Jun 2019)

I came across this on my recent trip to Ireland. I've seen white painted ghost bikes numerous times before in London, but they usually look like some old skip find that's been painted white. This looked like a proper decent bike with decent parts, I expect it was the riders actual bike which made it all the more moving. Along with the poem supplied by Siobhan, it was the spare inner tube they'd left for riding in the next life that really choked me up. RIP rider.


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Jun 2019)

Nelson, Portsmouth.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2019)

Tongue, on the North Scottish coast, War Memorial to WW1.






Looking at the names, large numbers of the same families list their lives.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2019)

Bozeat war memorial


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2019)

Finedon Obelisk









This is what Wikipdia has to say about it 

The Finedon Obelisk is a monument erected in 1789 to record the blessings of the year by Sir John English Dolben, the fourth and last of the Dolben baronets and lord of the manor of Finedon. The blessings are thought to include the return to sanity of George III. The 23 April 1789 was appointed a day of thanksgiving to commemorate the event, which in Finedon was celebrated with bell ringing, fireworks and the firing of cannon.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2019)

Cransley war memorial






And opposite a bus stop with commerative stone .


----------



## Tizme (22 Jun 2019)

The War Memorial at Crowcombe:


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2019)

Another local war memorial this time in Irchester .


----------



## Mr Celine (23 Jun 2019)

Boer War memorial in Hawick.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2019)

Naesby Obelisk to mark the battle of Naesby.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2019)

A tree planted to mark the death of Princess Diana


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2019)

MBIFO a war memorial next to the Italian Chapel overlooking the Churchill Barriers on Scapa Flo.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 473226
> 
> 
> MBIFO a war memorial next to the Italian Chapel overlooking the Churchill Barriers on Scapa Flo.


Curious memorial. St george? Significance? Can't quite make out the date or understand its import, though it appears to be the sorry italian year of 43.
Have been to that place years ago, though not by bike.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Curious memorial. St george? Significance? Can't quite make out the date or understand its import, though it appears to be the sorry italian year of 43.
> Have been to that place years ago, though not by bike.








Here's a closer upperer shot..


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jun 2019)

Don't know.
September 8, 43, armistice, or as some would say, including a leading italian historian, the day the country fell apart.
August 7, 43 doesn't mean anything to me.
Maybe something local?
Did you ask anyone?
20th century italian memorials can be interesting, a few having "rewrites" but at a glance that one looks unrevised.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2019)

All I can find is that the Chapel and statue were built by Italian POW's out of scraps of stuff they found.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jun 2019)

As was the chapel
P di C?
Maybe our italian mod can help
@Pat "5mph"

Edit
P
Patria?


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2019)

I like to cycle in coastal regions. I've seen countless memorials to those who have been lost at sea. I always like this one at Rosses Point, co. Sligo.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> As was the chapel
> P di C?
> Maybe our italian mod can help
> @Pat "5mph"
> ...


Don't think so.
P di C - Pattuglia (platoon) of C more likely.
A quick google confirms that the barriers were built by Italian prisoners of WW2.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Jul 2019)

Tho a bitter pointed one - the bit to the right of my bike.

If you turn round from this wall, through the netting surrounding an outdoor sports pitch and just over the westway, the remains of grenfell loom.

Taken after i went for a wander arriving early for a royal borough of kensington art bike ride. I left it early as it was boring, lots of very slow pedalling seeing not a lot, somewhat nanny supervised and we breezed straight past a lot of interesting looking grenfell street art.
But just goes to show that a bike ride is rarely wasted.
Have no idea what the blue heels, arse and tits are about. Nor the magic number 8.


----------



## Vantage (2 Jul 2019)

Muttly and I are up at the winter hill air disaster memorial.


----------



## clog (2 Jul 2019)

Last night


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jul 2019)

An interesting War Memorial in the pretty village of Charney Bassett.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> An interesting War Memorial in the pretty village of Charney Bassett.
> 
> View attachment 473940


What's the old column?. Taken from somewhere else older I assume.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jul 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> What's the old column?. Taken from somewhere else older I assume.



https://history.charneybassett.org.uk/buildings/village-cross/


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> An interesting War Memorial in the pretty village of Charney Bassett.
> 
> View attachment 473940



Bit of deja vu on this one sure i have seen it before


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Bit of deja vu on this one sure i have seen it before



Not from me, and a bit off piste for you.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> Not from me, and a bit of piste for you.



Yeah I would need a passport to cross the border


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2019)

Weekley memorial to the first war


----------



## Vantage (6 Jul 2019)

Found this one today.


----------



## Vantage (6 Jul 2019)

Forgot I had this...


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2019)

Lavendon war memorial this morning


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jul 2019)

Memorial to the men & women of RAF Firbeck


----------



## Oldfentiger (15 Jul 2019)

Only one day of the year when you’re allowed to ride a bike up to here.
Velo Retro at Ulverston yesterday.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jul 2019)

A War Memorial in Lapford Nr Crediton. 






It beggars belief, that so many people lost their lives from one village in one war, some from the same family. On this memorial there are names from both world wars and the Falklands’ war.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jul 2019)

Yes - WW1 was truly shocking (hence the idea of the lucky village) - the numbers from WW2 are usually less I think.

Though on a cycling trip calling at Lancing College chapel (recommended) the WW2 numbers seemed to be significantly higher - I asked someone from the college why this was but they didn't know.

edit - this is what I was thinking of:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thankful_Villages


----------



## Phaeton (17 Jul 2019)

I passed one the other day in Clumber Park, near a village called Hardwick, there is a memorial with quite a lot of names on it, as the village in total appears to only be 8-10 houses it struck me as a lot of names, I will stop & take a moment the next time I pass


----------



## plantfit (19 Jul 2019)

The Hercules in front of the war memorial in Bassingham village Lincolnshire


----------



## Vantage (21 Jul 2019)

plantfit said:


> The Hercules in front of the war memorial in Bassingham village Lincolnshire
> 
> 
> View attachment 476105



Nice!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2019)

An area of land that was donated to the village people of Islip as a memorial


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2019)

Sywell church school now the village hall and the memorial stones


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jul 2019)

Clock Tower in Rhayader


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Jul 2019)

I give in.
Can't see the bike.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jul 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> I give in.
> Can't see the bike.


It's on the other side lol, no I was away & just thought it looked great, bike or no bike


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Jul 2019)

Not a war memorial as such, a memorial to two airmen built and paid for by residents of the nearby town, a fantastic gesture imho


----------



## Phaeton (1 Aug 2019)

Went back to Hardwick today to take a better look, 15 men died in WW1, for a small country estate that must have been devastating


----------



## Jenkins (2 Aug 2019)

The war memorial in Great Bealings


----------



## Proto (5 Aug 2019)

Cycled past this today in the Vosges Mountains, tiny little road above Anould.

Memorial to the crew of a crashed B17. I don’t know how often it is visited but simple and very moving. Someone’s son, brother, father never came home.

Next to it was the remains of a motor from a P51 Mustang which apparently crashed on the same mission.


----------



## booze and cake (9 Aug 2019)




----------



## Blue Hills (9 Aug 2019)

new pic?

I was near there a couple of weeks ago and my bus was jammed in by a Spitfire on the back of a truck that had misnegotiated the lanes  Took ten minutes for the bus to free itself.


----------



## booze and cake (10 Aug 2019)

@Blue Hills yes, taken yesterday. Glad I'm not there now, the wind must be howling through there today.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2019)

War memorial in Brightwell cum Sotwell.


----------



## plantfit (15 Aug 2019)

My Hecules model T (1937) in front of the Lych gate of St Mary's church Carlton le Moorland


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2019)

Opposite Courteenhall Farm entrance, on the A508, on today's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2019)

One from earlier today










I think the pictures say it all .


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Aug 2019)

A couple from today. 






Rotherfield Grey, very posh and well kept Memorial. 






A shelter commemorating the coronation of King George 1937z


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Aug 2019)

Why is the first posh?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2019)

Another local memorial to a flight crew that crashed in a Lancaster


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Aug 2019)

MBIFO Memorial in Long Wittenham.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2019)

MBIFO Lavendon war memorial, on today's ride.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Aug 2019)

By the Snowdown colliery in SE Kent.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2019)

Not a memorial stone but one to mark improvements to Olney bridge.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2019)

They never told me about this in history when I was at school. 

This stone marks the 1607 Newton rebellion .


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2019)

Harrold war memorial earlier today


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2019)

Clipston war memorial


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2019)

Memorial commemorating the Battle of Sheriffmuir, and the other is a memorial near my home village of Dunning in Perthshire commemorating Maggie Wall who was supposed to have been one of the last witches burned at the stake near there.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Sep 2019)

MBIFO a memorial in Dorchester-on-Thames.


----------



## hoopdriver (16 Sep 2019)

King George V Colonnade on the seafront at Bexhill-on-Sea


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2019)

Bletsoe war memorial and my Vitus earlier today


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2019)

Stratford, MK, War Memorial, on yesterday's ride.


----------



## Vantage (30 Sep 2019)

Found this today. The phones GPS tagging is wrong as it is under some motorway and the GPS said its somewhere in Tyldesley. Pfft! T'isnt.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2019)

MBIFO Newport Pagnell war memorial


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A couple of war memorials from this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 454097
> 
> ...


Definitely an early riser biggs.
Sometimes wonder what you get up to on these almost nocturnal rides. Sure these postings aren't some sort of desperate alibi?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2019)

@Blue Hills there are couple of reasons why i ride so early , ie less traffic and then when i get back home we then have the rest of the day to do what a family want to do instead of all doing different things .

ie Saturday i was out of the house by 5.20 am and back for just before 9 am then we were doing family stuff by 10 am


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @Blue Hills there are couple of reasons why i ride so early , ie less traffic and then when i get back home we then have the rest of the day to do what a family want to do instead of all doing different things .
> 
> ie Saturday i was out of the house by 5.20 am and back for just before 9 am then we were doing family stuff by 10 am


alibi accepted/ticked off/filed.


----------



## addictfreak (7 Oct 2019)

Coppi memorial on Passo Pordoi


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Oct 2019)




----------



## Blue Hills (9 Oct 2019)

Apologies - forgotten how to get text in after plonking in images.

Above - Brunner Mond war memorial Middlewich.

Only happened to cycle straight past it after having to reroute to a spoons since I was very early for a train.

Interesting company as it turns out - seems they managed to both undermine nearby Northwich by extracting salt for their processes and then pollute the surface with the waste products.

Later became part of ICI.

Note the info on the board that they produced half of the entire total explosive the Brits chucked at the other side on all fronts. Doubtless in Germany there's a similar memorial for the dead from a company which produced a similar amount to throw the other way.

Nothing on the site now.

Kind of an irony or fitting I suppose that so many remnants of the machine age are often encountered, at least in Britain, on a bike.

edit - next time I will try to edit the pics first.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Oct 2019)

Sandbach** crosses - 9th century originally supposedly, though with 19th century restoration.

I should also have taken pics of the memorial/large info boards on the departed ERF works - very central, now an Aldi.







** Also host to the rather nice spoons where, thanks to my over efficient pedalling I was forced to down two wobbly bobs and a stout with a jacket potato. Day nicer than it looks in pic so I sat outside.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2019)

Little Irchester war memorial


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Oct 2019)

Interesting looking marin biggs. Some old steel one?


----------



## Nick Saddlesore (12 Oct 2019)

The Sunday London ride on 10/11/19 will have a 'Memorials' theme. I'll post details under CC & Rec rides soon. Plenty of photo ops (mainly war related) followed by refreshment.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Interesting looking marin biggs. Some old steel one?



Yes early 90's tange tubed Bear Valley owned since new


----------



## DRM (13 Oct 2019)

My Giant Defy in front of the Beryl Burton mural in Morley, West Yorkshire


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2019)

Denford war memorial and my R.E.W Reynolds on this morning's ride .


----------



## pjd57 (29 Oct 2019)

On the path beside the Clyde , next to the Kingston Bridge.


----------



## pjd57 (31 Oct 2019)

Pollokshaws road , Glasgow


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2019)

A couple from this morning's ride 





First up Rushton war memorial . 





And lastly Rothwell War memorial with the church behind it .


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2019)

A plaque on the gateway to Turvey Church to mark it's 1000th birthday .

It's just above the front lamp beam in the second picture. 











Then another different one a plaque in memory to John Slinn who maintened Bedfordshire bridges .


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2019)

Felmersham war memorial and my Dunelt fixed wheel earlier today.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2019)

A memorial that pays tribute to members of the RAF and other airmen that trained and served at Sywell aerodrome .


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jan 2020)

Went past this one on Saturday, it's in Cresswell Crags in North Derbyshire, 2 things struck me firstly was the age of the airmen, such a waste, but the DAD in the background, not sure if it's related to the memorial or just a quiet place for somebody to be remembered by.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2020)

Woodford war memorial


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Jan 2020)

Hewitt with Alice Nutter, one of the Pendle witches, Roughlee.
















spooky edit - realised that one of the witches was a hewitt.

https://www.geni.com/people/Katherine-Hewitt/6000000032073662063

No idea if a relation of Paul Hewitt.

The bike rides wonderfully by the way - perhaps mis-specced for my declared intention of using it for rough expedition rides but it's near perfect for day rides round Pendle/dales etc etc.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2020)

A dark War Memorial, in Burton Latimer, on last nights ride.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 502816
> 
> 
> A dark War Memorial, in Burton Latimer, on last nights ride.



The same memorial earlier today


----------



## Jenkins (7 Mar 2020)

The memorial to those from RAF Martlesham Heath


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2020)

Memorial plaque on Scaldwell shelter


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Mar 2020)

what's the story behind that?
what's her connection with the shelter?
You'd think it would say.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Mar 2020)

JP Joule, after who the unit of energy was named in recognition of his good work.

The quotation at the top of his memorial makes him sound like a victorian workaholic.

I do hope he had some time for some simple pleasures while on this planet.

Sale cemetery.

It's just off the Bridgewater canal cycle route - stopped there to check my tyres after a disgraceful amount of glass on the Roe Green loop line.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2020)

Grendon war memorial earlier today.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> what's the story behind that?
> what's her connection with the shelter?
> You'd think it would say.


I had a quick look but so far not found anything.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2020)

Wellingborough cenotoph earlier today.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2020)

A Grendon bus shelter complete with a plaque to the man that designed it .


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Mar 2020)

1. Bayeux, Normandy.
2. From the The Menin Gate, Ieper.
3. At the Flanders Fields Museum, Ieper.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2020)

Earls Barton war memorial earlier today


----------



## Brads (28 Mar 2020)




----------



## EltonFrog (30 Mar 2020)

MBIFO a memorial in East Hendred.


----------



## figbat (30 Mar 2020)

Posted this on the "something different" one; didn't realise this thread was here. A memorial on the Ridgeway near Gore Hill, text reads:

NEAR THIS SPOT

HUGH FREDERICK
GROSVENOR

2ND LIEUTENANT
THE LIFEGUARDS
LOST HIS LIFE IN AN
ARMOURED CAR
ACCIDENT
WHILE ON
MILITARY DUTY
9TH APRIL 1947
AGED 19 YEARS​





I sat and had a beer with him, watching the sunset. I've ridden past this countless times and only recently have I actually seen it and stopped to take it in. I might pop up there next week on the anniversary, assuming I'll be allowed out.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (30 Mar 2020)

Since we visited Ieper with the Flanders Fields museum & the Menin gate, I tend to stop when I see a Commonwealth War Graves sign.
A moment to reflect & respect: this was All Saints at Graveney, Kent.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 Apr 2020)

Out today on a regular loop, passing this little known & moving memorial in a Kentish farmhouse garden: a Battle of Britain pilot killed in action here.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2020)

The Kingpin IFO WW memorial and Alms Houses in Harwell Village.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Apr 2020)

The former Advanced Landing Ground at Headcorn (1943 - 1944).


----------



## rualexander (8 Apr 2020)

Statue of my great great grandfather's brother, I think, if I remember the connection correctly.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Apr 2020)

rualexander said:


> Statue of my great great grandfather's brother, I think, if I remember the connection correctly.
> 
> View attachment 513475


Not often you see a statue memorial to someone of that sort of position. Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## And (8 Apr 2020)

On the High Peak Trail, near Black Rocks (bike just out of shot...)


----------



## And (13 Apr 2020)

In Chatsworth grounds


----------



## hoopdriver (18 Apr 2020)

King George V Coronation Pavilion on the seafront at Bexhill-on-Sea


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Apr 2020)

Queen Alexandra memorial London - alongside St James Palace.

Cycled past it rather a bit but never stopped - often that spot is full of tourists looking at the becostumed soldiers doing their stuff.






Quite something when you take a close look. Her torso has been scooped out.





Have heard of her of course but always been a bit vague about who she was.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexandra_of_Denmark

Interesting story behind the sculptur as well - apparently he was rehabilitated after this - he'd had to do a runner from a previous official job and hop over the channel.


----------



## figbat (19 Apr 2020)

This picture was taken for this thread and the thatch one. East Hendred.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Apr 2020)

Van Gogh.






commemorating the fact that he lived in Hackford Road between Brixton, Stockwell, Kennington/Oval in south London for a while.

Closer shot of the bust (didn't know he had a dog thing)






and the nice quote which is taken up elsewhere in this place with quotes from his diaries/letters where he enthuses about the beauty of London nature, particularly noticable at the moment.






Many on here must whizz along the mainroads either side of this I am sure.

It's a nice spot - clever bit of urban improvement - it was actually a street running between Hackford Road and Morat Street (forget it's name) but has been turned into a semi greened rest area -nice for the local folks - there's also a cabinet on the wall opposite the statue with one of those free bookswap things.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Apr 2020)

The Champions world cup memorial, commemorating West Ham's key role in lifting the cup in 66.

Junction of Barking Road and Green Street in Newham, east London, near the site of West Ham's old ground.


----------



## And (23 Apr 2020)

Fountain Memorial, Bonsall


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Apr 2020)

A big memorial in a tiny village, Lockinge.


----------



## figbat (25 Apr 2020)

Also big memorial in the neighbouring village of Ardington, plus a memorial bench.


----------



## figbat (25 Apr 2020)

An even biggerer memorial on the Ridgeway.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> A big memorial in a tiny village, Lockinge.
> View attachment 517827


yebbut a memorial to wot?


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> An even biggerer memorial on the Ridgeway.
> 
> View attachment 517850


ditto - wot's it about


----------



## figbat (25 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> ditto - wot's it about


It’s a monument to Robert James Loyd-Lindsay, 1st Baron Wantage, erected by his wife in 1903 following his death in 1901.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> yebbut a memorial to wot?


A memorial to those that were killed in the two world wars.


----------



## And (25 Apr 2020)

Another big memorial in a small village - Ilam Cross







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilam,_Staffordshire#Village_Cross


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Apr 2020)

William Tyndale statue, Whitehall Gardens, embankment, London - strikes me as a slightly odd location for it for some reason - I reckon few folk know it's there, assuming that patch of land is occupied by military figures etc.

I only came across it by chance.

A religious chap and I'm not but nevertheless a hero.

Very good doc about him presented by Melvyn Bragg turns up on TV sometimes (in fact freeview PBS america may be showing it soon)

The sign on the grass which repeats the inscription on the plinth.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 May 2020)

Sometimes you have no idea what has happened around you: a few years back, cycling through some local lanes with farm fields either side, I discovered this.
Near Throwley, Kent.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 519064
> 
> Sometimes you have no idea what has happened around you: a few years back, cycling through some local lanes with farm fields either side, I discovered this.
> Near Throwley, Kent.


Pic of bike and field would be nice, but agree with you totally. The bike is the perfect way of discovering these things. Few folk walk any distance along roads and a car discourages folk from stopping, even if they see, or think they have seen, something. 
London is great for stopping at things these days. Things you have passed by so often.
Not all cyclists are curious though - a chap whose rides i used to go on would pretty much never stop to look at anything curious we drifted past. I was forever stopping to look at stuff/quickly scan signs and then desperately pedal so i wasn't dropped.
Things you see on a map or read about are also a good excuse for a ride, either route plotted in advance or trusting to the garmin's sometimes odd routeing and enjoying the journey. Being slightly lost is the path to knowledge and enlightenment


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 May 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Pic of bike and field would be nice, but agree with you totally. The bike is the perfect way of discovering these things. Few folk walk any distance along roads and a car discourages folk from stopping, even if they see, or think they have seen, something.
> London is great for stopping at things these days. Things you have passed by so often.
> Not all cyclists are curious though - a chap whose rides i used to go on would pretty much never stop to look at anything curious we drifted past. I was forever stopping to look at stuff/quickly scan signs and then desperately pedal so i wasn't dropped.
> Things you see on a map or read about are also a good excuse for a ride, either route plotted in advance or trusting to the garmin's sometimes odd routeing and enjoying the journey. Being slightly lost is the path to knowledge and enlightenment



Thanks, that's a much better way of describing what I was trying to say. 
In the past, the road bike (got to be training all the time) combined with the inability to walk (Look pedals) often meant no stopping. 
It's good to have the option of a slow bike, no time pressure, and spd pedals (I can walk): you're able to see a lot more.
Next time I'm around Throwley, I'll try to get a fuller photo.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> In the past, the road bike (got to be training all the time) combined with the inability to walk (Look pedals) often meant no stopping.
> It's good to have the option of a slow bike, no time pressure, and spd pedals (I can walk): you're able to see a lot more.


Yes a slower bike does help with rides of discovery - though can still do mega miles of course. I used to have a race geared bike - used it a lot when I lead lots of rides - I did get the odd comment about tending to go off at the front a bit - partly it was to reccie turns but in the end it dawned on me that the bike - even though I was doing all the work - no battery - was "driving me" - pushing me up its gears.


----------



## Alembicbassman (2 May 2020)

Maltby Colliery Memorial to the 27 that died in the explosion of 1923. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maltby_Main_Colliery


----------



## Blue Hills (2 May 2020)

Sign about it:





Kennington Common, London.
Maybe I'm being dim (possible) but what I don't understand is that the memorial seems to say 50 or so dead and the sign 100 or so, even though I assume both were put there at pretty much the same time.

(the detailed facts on the event on the memorial are round the sides of the main text though this won't be visible on the pic)


----------



## And (2 May 2020)

Monument to Queen Victoria, Bradbourne.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 May 2020)

The "doubly thankful" means no dead in both world wars?


----------



## Phaeton (3 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Sometimes you have no idea what has happened around you: a few years back, cycling through some local lanes with farm fields either side, I discovered this.
> Near Throwley, Kent.


I've lived in the area for most of my life, I knew there were a multitude of temporary airfields built during WW2, but I never knew there was one in the next but 1 village until last year.


----------



## Phaeton (3 May 2020)

Alembicbassman said:


> Maltby Colliery Memorial to the 27 that died in the explosion of 1923. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maltby_Main_Colliery


Where is that, is it on the Stainton/Tickhill road, I sometimes come down there & there are often hard hats against a stone, I have never stopped to look, always in the car.


----------



## figbat (3 May 2020)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 May 2020)

From last year:

at Lenham Cross, a chalk construction dating from 1922, commemorating casualties of the two world wars. 
This is on the North Downs Way & part of NCR 17.





The incription on the small plaque (next to my bike) reads: 'SACRED / TO THE MEMORY OF THE MEN FROM THIS PARISH WHO FELL IN THE WAR 1914 - 1918 / (NAMES) / ALSO OF THOSE WHO FELL IN THE / WAR OF 1939 - 1945 / (NAMES)'


----------



## Alembicbassman (3 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Where is that, is it on the Stainton/Tickhill road, I sometimes come down there & there are often hard hats against a stone, I have never stopped to look, always in the car.



It's on Limekiln Lane (which runs into Stainton) just off the A631 Tickhill Road.

The site is supposed to be directly above the site of the disaster.

Only 2 bodies were recovered, 25 still down there.

There's a new pit wheel memorial under construction in Maltby, it should be unveiled later this year. I had two uncles who worked at the pit from the 1950s.


----------



## And (3 May 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> The "doubly thankful" means no dead in both world wars?


Yes it does, no war memorial in Bradbourne. Is there one near you? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thankful_Villages


----------



## avecReynolds531 (6 May 2020)

A few years ago, we visited the Sword beach memorial in Normandy. Very moving to look out onto the sea and realise what took place there.

(the wind was strong enough to whip stinging sand up off the beach into the streets, and cause heavy touring bikes to topple over - that's why they're not in view)


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 May 2020)

As a follow up to post 262, at the site of WW1 Throwley Airfield in Kent. The plaque states it had reverted to farmland by 1919.


----------



## Brads (8 May 2020)




----------



## Blue Hills (9 May 2020)

Camberwell, south London.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 May 2020)

Victoria Tower Gardens, Westminster, London.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 May 2020)

On the wall holding the river back (don't know if this bit was down to him) - Victoria Tower Gardens, Westminster, London.


----------



## flake99please (15 May 2020)




----------



## Blue Hills (15 May 2020)

flake99please said:


> View attachment 522562


Yebut wot?


----------



## flake99please (16 May 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Yebut wot?


Apologies. Memorial of the battle of Roslin, 1303.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 May 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> View attachment 521133
> 
> 
> Camberwell, south London.


Yebut, what? To Who? And Why?


----------



## Blue Hills (16 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Yebut, what? To Who? And Why?


Mischievous stirrer mr elton 
That's the point, or no point, isn't it?
Some sort of arty joke.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 May 2020)

The Kingpin in front of a war memorial in Blewbury.


----------



## Alembicbassman (17 May 2020)

Kiveton Park Colliery Memorial in South Yorkshire remembering the lives lost 1866-1994 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiveton_Park


----------



## Phaeton (17 May 2020)

Alembicbassman said:


> Kiveton Park Colliery Memorial in South Yorkshire remembering the lives lost 1866-1994 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiveton_Park
> View attachment 522973


That's really weird I could have sworn i had already posted that, but can't find it in the thread, I wonder where I did post it then, there's probably some thread about chainring size with a random image of a memorial in it. Think it contains over 100 names some of no age at all, I've cycled past loads of times & missed it on most occasions.

Today's image is from a small village called Lound, in North Notts.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2020)

Holcot War Memorial, on last nights ride..


----------



## Blue Hills (22 May 2020)

Lyle Park, east London, right up against the Thames.

A very secret park, damn hard to find (in fact I only know about it, as doubtless a fair few folk do, thanks to departed Barry Mason) and looking for it again a few days before I took these pics I went right past it.

Some interesting stuff on it here:

https://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/2012/03/11/tate-and-lyles-staff-park-in-silvertown/

which includes some interesting comments.

Note the date on that blog post - though still secret to outsiders, it's not to the folk in the very large block of flats that now sit on one side of it - such is the relentless development of previously shunned bits of London.


----------



## a.twiddler (22 May 2020)

Plaque on a wall in Hartford, Cheshire. It's very easy to cycle past without seeing it. Apologies for the picture quality. I originally took it on my phone. After having problems transferring it to my computer I just took a photo of the phone screen on my digital camera and used that.
The bike is a steel Edinburgh Cycle Coop Revolution Country Explorer.

The twin engined Armstrong Whitworth Albemarle was one of those unglamorous WW2 aircraft which did not achieve the fame of some of its more prominent contemporaries. Nevertheless, it was the first British built aircraft in RAF service to feature a nosewheel undercarriage. Originally designed as a bomber, it was more widely used as a general transport or to carry paratroops, and during the D-Day operations, as an effective glider tug.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 May 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> View attachment 524215
> 
> 
> View attachment 524216
> ...


Far far easier to drive past of course 
Nice bike, very well regarded i think. Seem to remember that edinbro bike co-op stopped doing their own bikes a few years ago.


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Far far easier to drive past of course
> Nice bike, very well regarded i think. Seem to remember that edinbro bike co-op stopped doing their own bikes a few years ago.


It always amazes me how most cyclist's just ride and don't explore


----------



## Blue Hills (23 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It always amazes me how most cyclist's just ride and don't explore


Agree, missing one of the joys of cycling.
Used to go on lots of rides lead by a person who would never stop to look at anything.
Praps with a limit on foreign flights for a while folk will be encouraged to explore their own back yards a while, stop to look and think, expand their minds and sensibilities.
Seems to be accepted as a truism that travel expands the mind. I don't think it necessarily so at all.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 May 2020)

MBIFO of a war memorial in West Hagbourne.









And a Memorial Bench at Culham Lock. In memory of The Fragrant MrsP’s father as it happens.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 May 2020)

Victoria station, london, evening of sunday may 24 - memorial to boris's virus policy post press conference.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> View attachment 524658
> 
> 
> Victoria station, london, evening of sunday may 24 - memorial to boris's virus policy post press conference.



And what a shambles that was


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 May 2020)

Chester War Memorial.




The original 1919 Giles Gilbert Scott design cost £250k in todays money, so the Cathedral went with a cheaper version!


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 May 2020)

Posted this picture in another thread but thought I’d add the plaque that’s on the bench too


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> View attachment 524136
> 
> 
> View attachment 524137
> ...


My dad worked in Tate & Lyle about 55 years ago. Mum, sister and I used to walk/Woolwich ferry from Eltham Park to meet him for lunch. I think that's the park we met in! The other place was Island Gardens, if memory serves.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 May 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> Posted this picture in another thread but thought I’d add the plaque that’s on the bench too
> 
> View attachment 525059
> 
> ...


reminds me slightly of a pretty recent gravestone I know in Lancashire which says something along the lines of "keen fisherman - never caught" - can't help but wonder what the last bit refers to - can't show a pic for obvious reasons.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My dad worked in Tate & Lyle about 55 years ago. Mum, sister and I used to walk/Woolwich ferry from Eltham Park to meet him for lunch. I think that's the park we met in! The other place was Island Gardens, if memory serves.


It's some way from the Woolwich Ferry - Island Gardens a fair bit further as well. Yes London's changed - I remember when Island Gardens was almost a secret view of Greenwich. Any many folk didn't even know the Greenwich foot-tunnel existed - these days it's almost a cycle superhighway - and tourist-clogged.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2020)

MnewBIFO in front of Barton Seagrave War memorial..


----------



## And (29 May 2020)

Two from today

Memorial to Engineering genius James Brindley at the village of his birth, Wormhill






War memorial in Hope that is for Hope, Thornhill, Brough and Shatton


----------



## figbat (30 May 2020)

I found this purely by accident today. I had just topped out a climb to the Ridgeway and was a dripping, sweaty mess. I was looking for some shade to take a brief rest, snack and drink, saw this rock and thought it looked perfect. It was only as I got near I realised it was a memorial. It turns out it is a sarsen stone and memorial to Penelope Betjeman, wife of poet laureate John (who I studied at school). I have ridden past it countless times.








The inscription reads:
_In memory of PENELOPE BETJEMAN who loved the Ridgeway. 1910 1986._


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 May 2020)

Decisions, decisions.... "Bike in front of memorial/church"?
What about bike behind memorial, propped against church? Enough already!
First ride since lockdown, legs felt terrible, Garmin not charged so no idea how far?, 25 miles? I have done 80 miles and not had to walk around like John Wayne. Blimey.
Sealand Church with a very simple yet powerful memorial, silhouette of a soldier says more to me than the usual Edwardian types.
My moaning soundly put into perspective.


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2020)

Where is that bench @uphillstruggler ?


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Where is that bench @uphillstruggler ?



morning @biggs682, it’s on a path between cosgrove and castlethorpe. there’s a weir that is noted on an OS map,the bench overlooks it, possibly the chaps favourite fishing spot


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2020)

A tree planted to commemorate the 1887 jubilee of Queen Victoria .












Oh and my F.W.Wilson .


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2020)

MBIFO Wroughton on the Green War Memorial on yesterday's ride


----------



## Brads (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2020)

MBIFO a war memorial in Sutton Courtenay.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jun 2020)

A bland modern memorial to the fallen on the Green in Cholsey.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2020)

Mbifo of a bus shelter that bears a plaque that commemorates the silver jubilee of Queen Elizabeth


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Jun 2020)

figbat said:


> I found this purely by accident today. I had just topped out a climb to the Ridgeway and was a dripping, sweaty mess. I was looking for some shade to take a brief rest, snack and drink, saw this rock and thought it looked perfect. It was only as I got near I realised it was a memorial. It turns out it is a sarsen stone and memorial to Penelope Betjeman, wife of poet laureate John (who I studied at school). I have ridden past it countless times.
> View attachment 526188
> 
> View attachment 526189
> ...


🤞
such are the delights of exploring or just aimlessly riding by bike. The average car rider would be extremely unlikely to discover that.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Jun 2020)

Twin memorial, both recent, one on left particularly.
West Hanningfield.


----------



## Fergs (11 Jun 2020)

The Rik Mayall memorial bench in Hammersmith. Pre-lockdown I used to pass it every day on my commute - looks like some fans have passed their time in lockdown by embellishing it a little.


----------



## And (11 Jun 2020)

War memorial, Biggin


----------



## And (11 Jun 2020)

War memorial, Monyash. I would normally put multiple images in one post, but I have a question about this memorial and if anyone could answer I'd be very grateful. On this memorial, the dead from the Great War are remembered on the base (rh side of the photo), but it also honours those from the village who nobly served their country, i.e. the men and women who went to war and returned (lh side of the photo) - I've never seen this before, have I been missing this on other memorials?


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Jun 2020)

Fergs said:


> The Rik Mayall memorial bench in Hammersmith. Pre-lockdown I used to pass it every day on my commute - looks like some fans have passed their time in lockdown by embellishing it a little.
> View attachment 529129


Is that referencing the opening of bottom?
If you'll excuse the phrase.
What's the bike?


----------



## johnblack (12 Jun 2020)

From todays ride


----------



## Fergs (12 Jun 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Is that referencing the opening of bottom?
> If you'll excuse the phrase.
> What's the bike?



I believe so - I've never actually seen the show (and I wouldn't want to give you a bum steer, as it were). The bronze plaque pays tribute to 'the man, the legend...' but it's illegible in that photo. I only became aware of the bench when it popped up as a landmark on Google maps. 

The bike's a Genesis equilibrium (I'm more definite about that)


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jun 2020)

A memorial to Charles Green from Little Wittenham who died in the 1st World War.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2020)

Walgraves war memorial


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2020)

Mears Ashby war memorial.


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Jun 2020)

War memorial, Bedrule, Roxburghshire.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Jun 2020)

And said:


> I've never seen this before, have I been missing this on other memorials?


Not something I've ever noticed either.🤔


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Jun 2020)

Harthill (S Yorks)


----------



## craigwend (22 Jun 2020)

Memorial to a mum of 4 at village church,
I sat today for a short while...


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Jun 2020)

In the first world war Walkerburn in Peeblesshire is said to have had the highest casualty rate as a percentage of its population of any settlement in Scotland. After the war a memorial was built which was funded by public subscription. Perhaps there weren't enough working men left to fully fund it, because the planned full sized bronze statue of a soldier had to be scaled down somewhat. 
In 1998 metal thieves scumbags stole it. After another public appeal a scaled up full sized replica was made and unveiled in 1999.

A year later the original 'wee man' was found in a plastic bag dumped near the perimeter fence at Edinburgh Airport. It was restored and is now the centrepiece of a small garden in the village, along with a bell which was the equivalent of a factory hooter in the local tweed mill. 







The war memorial does actually look much better than it did before now that it has a full sized squaddie -


----------



## Shadow (27 Jun 2020)

I have wanted to include this 'memorial' to this thread for awhile, yet until a few days ago, had not made the effort to go past with camera _and _bike - even though it is so very close to home. It is to be found in a maze of private lanes at the junction of what are now called Vera's Walk and Sanctuary Lane.





It is also the first, and likely last, image of this bike, my old almost? BSO, ever appearing on CC!

And this is on the left left side of the internal wall of the shelter. It is difficult to photograph so as to be legible because it is behind a sheet of perspex, so the full text is below, complete with errors and typos.




_Sanctuary
Many visitors ask for information about the little residential estate in Storrington, Sussex which has come to be known as Sleepy Hollow.
Originally it was called The Sanctuary, a small settlement which grew up around a young girl who, believing that the Sermon on the Mount was practical politics and in an effort to set up her own house in order, gave away most of her (far from sensational amount of!) money in the form of land to literally whomsoever asked for it. She felt that land - the most basic of necessities - should be freely owned by the people, hence at no time did she engage in monetary transactions concerning it.
Vera and her settlers liked a simple life close to nature; spinning, weaving, sandal-making, tending goats, hens etc and growing food…they made their own amusements, singing around a campfire, staging amature theatricals, giving poetry readings, encouraging discussion on a whole range of subjects, camping on The Downs, keeping open house to all and sundry and folk dancing on the village green.
The two little cottages by the post office knocked into one were used as a free guest house with a room for way-farers attached. The open armed figure outside them was given to her, when she had been lecturing on London, as a symbol of the open door which was part of her faith. The building on the other side of the post office then formed stabling for her donkey and pony. Beyond it the sanctuary where at one time Vera lived.
With the coming of electricity, main water, housing restrictions etc (progress!), most settlers asked for legal rights and were inclined to sell their primitive huts which had now become potential desirable mansions and who could blame them when on the proceeds they drifted back to the world which for a time they had forsaken? Most were richer for the experience anyway.
Vera married giving the remaining land to her artist husband. His resultant fair - practical and at last eminently respectable - residential estate has become as Sleepy Hollow. He built this shelter to give tired pedestrians a chance to rest while enshrining a reminder of the sanctuary where a very simple christian gesture caused (ironically) literally world-wide interest which usually knew more drama in a day than its fair successor sees in a year and where life was generally difficult, often drab, sometimes tragic but always sweetened by a lively keenness, a sense of fun and a most endearing faith.
Vera 1896-1968_


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2020)

My CX beside Hambleton war memorial on today's ride around Rutland Water.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2020)

Lamport war memorial earlier today .


----------



## figbat (11 Jul 2020)

A war memorial for Compton Beauchamp and Knighton.


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Jul 2020)

Two in short succession on today's ride.

Budby:




And Ollerton


----------



## And (12 Jul 2020)

Brakenfield War memorial (the village 'only' lost 4 men)


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2020)

Ringstead war memorial


----------



## Onlynutsnbolts (19 Jul 2020)

The local Military cemetery on Cannock Chase,Staffs. 
Well maintained Graves of 4787 German and Austrian soldiers, who died in this country during the 1st and 2nd world wars.
Including the crews of four Zeppelin's.
A very sombre place... anytime of the year.
All sons of mothers.


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jul 2020)

Lord Archer's Obelisk, Hockley Heath, Birmingham. If you have ever travelled up to Birmingham on the M40 then you will recognise this from just before it splits into the two directions of the M42.

No one knows why Lord Archer built this Obelisk. Maybe to comemorate his peerage, maybe to show the extent of his estate, maybe he just got drunk one evening and woke up the next day with a massive headache and a large obelisk on his estate.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2020)

A silhouette & war memorial in the graveyard of All Saints church in Hopton


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2020)

A nice memorial at Souldrop church from this morning's ride.


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Jul 2020)

Marsh Lane War Memorial


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Jul 2020)

Eckington War Memorial


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2020)

I will let the pictures tell the story


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Aug 2020)

where?


----------



## tyred (3 Aug 2020)

There is a long history of keeping a goat to trim the grass around the little harbour in Cushendun and the goat is something of a local mascot. Today's goat is doing an excellent job. 

This is a memorial to the dearly departed Johann who was victim of the foot and mouth outbreak in 2001😢


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Aug 2020)

A rather impressive entranceway to a memorial and garden in Barlborough:


----------



## figbat (8 Aug 2020)

@EltonFrog has posted this memorial before, it I was passing today so nabbed it. Lockinge war memorial.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2020)

Finedon war memorial earlier today


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Aug 2020)

Bridge over Leeds Liverpool Canal, Rishton.

Close-up of plaque on bridge.






Seems like an odd place to camp, but may not be referring to tent camping - roundabout/not too far from there "camping" can be a dialect phrase for "shooting the breeze", friendly nattering.

View over bridge to somewhat unlikely camping spot:


----------



## uphillstruggler (10 Aug 2020)

A few from a recent trip, the odd one out is of the war memorial at Long Sutton church, the rest were from my ridgeway ride


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Aug 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> A few from a recent trip, the odd one out is of the war memorial at Long Sutton church, the rest were from my ridgeway ride
> View attachment 540923
> 
> View attachment 540924
> ...


i'd save the pics full size so we can see them better/read stuff.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Aug 2020)

Rimington.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Aug 2020)




----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> i'd save the pics full size so we can see them better/read stuff.



yeah, i noticed that. ill probably repost in full.


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Aug 2020)

First of the too small images


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Aug 2020)




----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Aug 2020)




----------



## Blue Hills (22 Aug 2020)

Could have also gone under bike and gate I suppose.

Trawden.






Plaque to right of gate






I love these sorts of practical gift memorials.

The playing fields themselves - must have seen some games on truly appalling days - quite an exposed spot, quite some distance from the village in a far from dry area.

Pic taken on a good day.


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Aug 2020)

Apologies for the lack of contrast, but Braithwell (nr Doncaster) War memorial:


----------



## BrumJim (24 Aug 2020)

Caister, North Lincolnshire. Round the back is a plaque celebrating 60 years of HM QEII.

We've just finished an ice cream, and about to head back home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2020)

This is in the front entrance of a very large psychiatric institute near where I live, and it is one of the Icons of the National Socialist era in this region.

The "grey buses" were used to take people from institutions for mentally and psychologically disabled people in this region as part of the "Euthanasia programme" in 1940-41.

Where the buses took people away they did so with the assistance of the institutions management. We know this because some refused to cooperate, and when they did the officials backed down and left.






The alternative title of the memorial is the question many patients asked when they were herded onto the buses: "Where are you taking us?"

The memorial is relatively new, and as far as I two buses have been made: this bus "tours" various places where people were taken away. The other has been placed to permanently block one of the entrances to a building where the deaths were planned. Germany is determined that his time won't be forgotten or repeated again.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Aug 2020)

One of several memorials in the area to the 91 men who lost their lives in the 1912 mining disaster at Cadeby Colliery:


----------



## hoopdriver (28 Aug 2020)

A windy morning this week along the seafront at Bexhill-on-Sea; this taken by the King George V Coronation Colonnade on the promenade.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2020)

Thrapston memorial stone earlier today


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Aug 2020)

No bike, today, as I was on foot around Devizes.. This plaque is on the Corn Exchange.

I'm certain the farmers were happy with the Land Girls being around!!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Sep 2020)

The war memorial for the villages of Newnham and Doddington, Kent.

'IN GRATEFUL MEMORY OF THE MEN FROM DODDINGTON AND NEWNHAM WHO GAVE THEIR LIVES FOR THEIR COUNTRY IN THE GREAT WAR'


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2020)

Laxfield War memorial - the side pictured lists the names from 1917, 1918 & the 2nd war, while the other side shows the names from 1914, 1915 & 1916


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Sep 2020)

Birth of the jet age, Clitheroe, Lancashire.














Site of an old mill building, now demolished and replaced by housing.

The mill was there when I was a kid, complete with mill pool, but I didn't know its history.

My dad remembers the noise from the jet engines on the test rigs - apparently all the ornaments on his mums/my gran's mantepiece used to go somewhat bonkers.

All top secret of course, but he reckons the locals had a pretty good idea about what was going on.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Whittle


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Sep 2020)

Adjacent to the lych gate at Beighton Parish Church:


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Sep 2020)

As is sadly often the case, moved by the ages of those named on this memorial in Westhouses:


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> As is sadly often the case, moved by the ages of those named on this memorial in Westhouses:
> 
> ​



What strikes me here is how many have the same name. 

Also, it is common for the World War Two memorials to be larger, and many have "Missing" instead of a date.


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> What strikes me here is how many have the same name.


Indeed. Presumably at the time it was less common for family members to stray far from the nest, so brothers would be more likely to join up together?


Andy in Germany said:


> Also, it is common for the World War Two memorials to be larger, and many have "Missing" instead of a date.


I hadn't noticed that ... but will watch out for it from now on.
Oo, are you talking about UK memorials or in Germany?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Indeed. Presumably at the time it was less common for family members to stray far from the nest, so brothers would be more likely to join up together?
> 
> I hadn't noticed that ... but will watch out for it from now on.
> Oo, are you talking about UK memorials or in Germany?



Sorry, yes, German ones. The UK seems to have smaller memorials for WW2 so I tend to notice it. The large numbers of people sharing a name is partly because many villages were dominated by a few family names, this still happens even now in many villages here. A the same time it can reflect deaths in the last months of the war due to occupying troops.

The German WW2 memorials are also often a very different design to those built for WW1.


----------



## figbat (9 Sep 2020)

Night time monument - same place as @uphillstruggler above.


----------



## uphillstruggler (10 Sep 2020)

figbat said:


> Night time monument - same place as @uphillstruggler above.
> View attachment 546320


I didn’t think to take a nighttime image when I kipped up there, nice one


----------



## figbat (10 Sep 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> I didn’t think to take a nighttime image when I kipped up there, nice one


I live nearby and have previously done all of the monuments on your trip. The sarsen stone takes a bit of finding, it isn’t obvious - I didn’t even know it was there and came across it by accident.

I visited the memorial to Hugh Grosvenor on the anniversary of his passing this year.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2020)

Rushden war memorial earlier today


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Sep 2020)

Stopped at Coronation park for the first time in a while to take a look at this relatively new memorial(?) to the men and women of Dinnington Main Colliery. An image on this page shows the war memorial and the pit winding wheel, which is just in front of the site of the new memorial.






-


----------



## CanucksTraveller (15 Sep 2020)




----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Sep 2020)

A hat-trick from a trip across to Doncaster, starting with Balby Parish WWI:




Followed by one at Old Edlington, which seems to have been refreshed since the original was installed in 2012. I can't seem to find the reason for the swap from the Lancaster crew memorial to this WW1 one, which seems to acknowledge the sacrifice of locals:




Behind it you can see the third example, the somewhat incongruous memorial to a greyhound!




​Nothing against dogs, but siting this tale of a hound belonging to the landed gentry alongside a memorial to those who gave their lives, seems in slightly questionable taste. Sure. there's room for both ... just perhaps not so close together?


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Sep 2020)

Have a feeling that this spot might have been posted before, if not by me, but no matter, here it is again.






New Forest, memorial marking the site where for a few weeks before DDay the Canadians held open air services.








A Canadian who died in the landings. presumably this was left by a family member. Or maybe a services group.
RIP.
Respect.

<edited for typo>


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2020)

Our tandem in front of an old mine wheel at the site of the old Point of Ayr colliery


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Our tandem in front of an old mine wheel at the site of the old Point of Ayr colliery
> View attachment 548391
> 
> 
> View attachment 548392



That picture is a bit scary: the winding gear means the pit must have gone deep under the sea.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That picture is a bit scary: the winding gear means the pit must have gone deep under the sea.


I think it has been moved from original location


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Sep 2020)

I'm not quite sure if I should post this pic here, but my bike was nearby as I'd just finished riding the Dunwich Dynamo.


----------



## Shadow (24 Sep 2020)

Excellent place to post it.
But your bike being 'nearby' is not good enough - it needs to be in the pic!!


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Sep 2020)

Shadow said:


> Excellent place to post it.
> But your bike being 'nearby' is not good enough - it needs to be in the pic!!


On the off chance I ever do the Dynamo again, I'll be sure to do better! 😂


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> On the off chance I ever do the Dynamo again, I'll be sure to do better! 😂


normally i would have ticked you off as well, but liked as the dynamo qualifies you.


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Oct 2020)

Memorial and gate? This one's in Brimington, nr Chesterfield.


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 Oct 2020)

This is on the bridleway between Filgrave and Emberton.
I like these memorials because whoever visits needs to make a little effort to get there.

the last image shows how far away from civilisation it it


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2020)

MBIFO Hardingstone War Memorial on today's ride.


----------



## Willd (10 Oct 2020)

High cross stone monument built in 1722, hit by lightning in 1791 . Celebrated the victories against France by the Duke of Blenheim as well as marking the centre of Roman Britain.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Cross,_Leicestershire


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Oct 2020)

A war memorial and blue plaque together in Wye, Kent.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (20 Oct 2020)

A memorial lychgate.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Dec 2020)

A memorial & shelter in Saxlingham Nethergate this afternoon. There is an info board in front with details of the villagers killed in WW1


----------



## Alembicbassman (25 Dec 2020)

Clifton Park Rotherham.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 550792
> 
> 
> MBIFO Hardingstone War Memorial on today's ride.



Is that not one of the three queen Elenores crosses ?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2020)

@biggs682 
Nope. The cross by Delapre Park is one of three still existing. 






T'other two are in Geddington and Waltham Cross. The rest are gone 😔


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> @biggs682
> Nope. The cross by Delapre Park is one of three still existing.
> 
> View attachment 565330
> ...


Ah yes at the top of the hill , i know about the Geddington one


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The German WW2 memorials are also often a very different design to those built for WW1.


Can you give us some pics, with bike of course (apologies if you already have upthread).
Pity we have no Italian correspondents or they could treat us to a selection of war monuments over time with a corresponding change in bike fashions - in my experience they are forever changing/rewriting them. (When in Italy I recommend folks look for the tell-tale marks where they have removed the old plaques/statues)


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Dec 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> View attachment 547240
> 
> View attachment 547241


where and what's that plane front end?
(sorry, can't read on the images)


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Dec 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> A war memorial and blue plaque together in Wye, Kent.
> View attachment 552160
> 
> 
> View attachment 552161


You'd think that it would say which faith (those were complicated times and not all of us are great with dates) but maybe the Wye Historical Society didn't want to stir things up/start a new round of burnings.
Were they protestant?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Can you give us some pics, with bike of course (apologies if you already have upthread).
> Pity we have no Italian correspondents or they could treat us to a selection of war monuments over time with a corresponding change in bike fashions - in my experience they are forever changing/rewriting them. (When in Italy I recommend folks look for the tell-tale marks where they have removed the old plaques/statues)



I'll try to remember when I get out again.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Dec 2020)

Chatham Naval Memorial.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Dec 2020)

It is enclosed with walls that list the individual names and different branches of the Naval Service including the Merchant Navy. It's huge!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (29 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> where and what's that plane front end?
> (sorry, can't read on the images)



My apologies, I'm terrible at not putting proper info under photos. It's the memorial at the former RAF Steeple Morden which was a US fighter base in World War 2, home to the 355th Fighter Group (consisting of 3 squadrons) which were equipped mainly with P-51 Mustangs and P-47 Thunderbolts. The nose cone and prop are from a Mustang. 
It's almost all farmer's fields now, just a few Nissen huts, some short bits of concrete taxiways, and the memorial remain. It's not far from Royston, about 15 miles SW of Cambridge. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_Steeple_Morden


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Can you give us some pics, with bike of course (apologies if you already have upthread).
> Pity we have no Italian correspondents or they could treat us to a selection of war monuments over time with a corresponding change in bike fashions - in my experience they are forever changing/rewriting them. (When in Italy I recommend folks look for the tell-tale marks where they have removed the old plaques/statues)



Here's one I found from a ride this year, in Sexau, which is a tiny village on the edge of the Black Forest:






Centre is the WW1 memorial, and the free standing pillars either side are from WW2. Notice that the WW2 ones have no military figure or other ornamentation: this is fairly normal. Here's a closer view:







The names on the WW1 memorial are larger and the central panel is a different text, and there are 13 names on each side panel. The WW2 pillar in the picture contains about 60 names, so that's 26 men lost in WW1 and about 120 lost in WW2. This isn't unusual.

Also the WW1 centre panel has a German cross symbol talks about "Heroes" and "gratitude", whereas the text on the WW2 Panel (below the names just says "A reminder to the living; for peace". Even the text style is noticeably different.

It's also noticable that many family names on both memorials are the same.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Dec 2020)

Thanks andy - interesting - my pics of italian ones will have to await more travels - when I first some of the italian ones (as most places originally post WW1) , usually the ones in rural areas, that hadn't been, er, revised, something about them struck me as odd, but couldn't put my finger on it. Then it struck me, A lot of action figures, aggressive, reminded me of my Britains models figures and ancient boy kids magazines like the Victor and Valiant. Not at all like the Brit WW1 ones I had been aware of as a kid.
If you look at the text on these memorials they will tend to talk of "a greater italy" etc.
If you look at some of the undoctored ones in Italy you can still see Fascist symbols (many WW1 memorials weren't erected until they were in power) or even references to the year of the fascist regime - Benito's miraculous arrival treated as anno zero.
I have rather mixed feelings about these Italian rewrites - they are washing the historical facts about the aggression that was around in Italy and Italy often strikes me as a country with a lot of buried/denied aggression.


----------



## DRM (30 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Here's one I found from a ride this year, in Sexau, which is a tiny village on the edge of the Black Forest:
> 
> View attachment 566127
> 
> ...


I was in a local church the other day, on a WW1 memorial on the wall I noticed that about 40% of the surnames on it were the same as some of my high school classmates


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Jan 2021)

Quite close to home, I spotted this WW1 & 2 memorial for the first time the other day. Despite cycling past there fairly regularly, and given that it was erected in 2014, I can't imagine why I've never noticed it before. Notable that there are no service personnel commemorated on it; perhaps that's done, but hidden away in the local church memorial?


----------



## Willd (22 Jan 2021)

29th Division War Memorial on the A45 at Stretton on Dunsmore Wikipedia


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Feb 2021)

I think this covers tombs doesn't it?
If not, will move.

Sir Richard Burton, translator, pornographer (according to some), explorer, linguist, sexual adventurer and so much more.
Supposedly not a catholic, an atheist , but nevertheless ended up in this tent with his wife in a Mortlake catholic graveyard:












Not sure what the reprobate is up to in there but he appears to have ventilation:






Apparently if you go round the back you can peer in and see the coffins of him and his wife.

More on him:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Francis_Burton

edit - a recent blog post on it from the excellent Ian Visits.

https://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/20...utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=weeklyemailblog

Didn't realise you can look inside though I think i saw the ladder - must ride that way again.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2021)

@Blue Hills that's impressive ro say the least and tombs are certainly allowed


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2021)

Major Mick Mannock memorial stone in one of our local parks .

He was a world war 1 fighter pilot .

https://www.historynet.com/edward-mick-mannock-world-war-i-raf-ace-pilot.htm


----------



## Willd (27 Feb 2021)

A memorial to Percy Pilcher who could have been one of the most famous people in the world, if he'd had a bit more time and luck Wikipedia


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2021)

A 1907 monument to Pytchley huntsman Charles third Baron Chesham made from Ashlar limestone with some nice carvings on , it sits just outside Brixworth approaching from Pitsford .

https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1367050


----------



## figbat (28 Feb 2021)

War memorial, Harwell


----------



## Willd (6 Mar 2021)

Memorial to Sir Frank Whittle


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Mar 2021)

Willd said:


> Memorial to Sir Frank Whittle
> 
> View attachment 577278


that's two for him then.

where's yours?


----------



## chriswoody (6 Mar 2021)

A memorial to commemorate the largest wild fire in German history. Over 7000 hectares of forest was burnt and five fireman lost their lives.







The second is to commemorate Germany's worst train disaster when a high speed ICE derailed and hit the bridge, killing 101 people and injuring another 88.


----------



## Willd (6 Mar 2021)

It's at Lutterworth, Leicestershire where Sir Frank did development work Wikipedia


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2021)

Grafton Underwood memorial to the USAF stationed there during ww2.


----------



## a.twiddler (14 Mar 2021)

While out on my Revolution Country Explorer on 6/3/21 I came across this near the site of Vale Royal Abbey in Whitegate, Cheshire. It looks like an "unofficial" locally made plaque in the style of the ones normally found on buildings of historical interest.




It is fixed to a fence rather than a wall.




I think the camera lens could have benefited from a clean, as it shows some glare from the low sun.

It's a decent compact camera in an age where most photos are now taken on throwaway smartphones. I still haven't fully accepted having to peer at the back of a phone or camera to take a picture as being quite short sighted I often have to take my specs off. I wonder how much of the world's population of older people is similarly affected, with smartphone marketing being a younger generation thing. This camera has an additional tiny LED viewfinder which I find helps me in difficult lighting situations. It's a few years old now. If it's of interest to anyone it's a Panasonic Lumix DMC-LF1. It has wireless capability, a Leica lens and a range of modes -PASM plus several others not usually found on a camera the size of a cigarette packet. It has been quite tough and reliable on my bike trips in variable weather, but when it eventually conks out I just hope there is something similar on the market to replace it with.

Enough! this is turning into a self indulgent camera thread! Enjoy the plaque. And the nice steel bike of course.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2021)

Memorial stone to all the personal based at Lavendon airfield between 1916 and 1920's in front of Lavendon village hall . 

I believe the building is based upon one of the original huts but not sure how true that is.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Memorial stone to all the personal based at Lavendon airfield between 1916 and 1920's in front of Lavendon village hall .
> 
> I believe the building is based upon one of the original huts but not sure how true that is.
> 
> ...


You and others biggs may be interested in this.
https://www.forgottenairfields.com/index.php

It has an interactive map.
Covers Europe.
I always find them something between spooky/odd/humbling (well the WW2 ones) - a lot in east anglia of course - must seek some out next time I cycletour that way.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> You and others biggs may be interested in this.
> https://www.forgottenairfields.com/index.php
> 
> It has an interactive map.
> ...


Thanks I wasn't aware of there being an old airfield there .


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Mar 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> You and others biggs may be interested in this.
> https://www.forgottenairfields.com/index.php
> 
> It has an interactive map.
> ...



Thanks for that map @Blue Hills. I cycled across one of the local airfields today as it happens.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Mar 2021)

Memorial drinking fountain commemorating 30 years of concerts in Hyde Park London.
The stone disk/mount lists various notable ones including the famous 60s Stones gig.
The fountain doesn't work of course - they never seem to in the UK after the initial switch on. Not sure why they bother.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Mar 2021)

Reculver church this morning.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Mar 2021)

Clock tower in Herne Bay.


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Mar 2021)

Conisbrough generously provided two memorials today:

King George V Coronation Memorial (with Conisbrough Castle in the background):



And the War Memorial, just visible behind the King George above:




​[Edited for misspelling of Conisbrough]


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2021)

Church Brampton war memorial and St





Botolphs Church behind it.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2021)

Great Cransley millennium memorial


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Mar 2021)

Cleary Garden city of London, nice little space created from a bomb site.

I haven't a damn clue why it's there - a quick wiki shows that that Japanese town disappeared/was merged soon after the sign went up promoting its memory to folks looking for a sit down who had doubtless never heard of it in the first place.

So if you ever fancied going to Yatsuka, you've missed the boat.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2021)

The battle of Naesby monument earlier today


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2021)

A little area in Yardley Hastings to commemorate the millennium.

The two plaques have all the names of village residents at the time.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2021)

Also posted in the interesting tree thread.. 





MBIFO a commemorative plaque for the wedding of HRH Prince Charles to Lady Diana Spencer.. 
The tree looks a bit dead, too!

I'd actually stopped for a pee behind the tree but when I saw the stone, I thought it a tad disrespectful... 

😏


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Apr 2021)

Upper Langwith War Memorial in the churchyard of Holy Cross church:


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Apr 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Upper Langwith War Memorial in the churchyard of Holy Cross church:
> 
> View attachment 583068​


quite unusual for brit place's war memorials to be in church grounds rather than some spot in the village/town?


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Apr 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> quite unusual for brit place's war memorials to be in church grounds rather than some spot in the village/town?


Not too uncommon I don't think, at least round these parts: Laughton, Tickhill and Oldcotes immediately spring to mind.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2021)

Ridden past this sign quite a few times but never really noticed it till this morning .


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2021)

Following on from @PeteXXX royal wedding stone which I have found.

A memorial brick on a local housing estate.











And then this one


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Following on from @PeteXXX royal wedding stone which I have found.
> 
> A memorial brick on a local housing estate.
> 
> ...


Another plaque about to be lost to ivy....


----------



## Shadow (11 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Ridden past this sign quite a few times but never really noticed it till this morning .


I wonder what happened to the trees.
Or were they converted to a hedge?!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2021)

Shadow said:


> I wonder what happened to the trees.
> Or were they converted to a hedge?!


Not really sure as there were no big old trees around ?


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Apr 2021)

South East London.
Sort of thing you only ever really get to see on a bike - or walking - noticed a young couple pausing to look at it so pulled over.










Lots of V1s and V2s landed in south east London - you can see them all marked on special maps at the London Metropolitan Archives in Clerkenwell. Freely available to visitors in big map drawers. V1s and V2s are separately indicated.
Supposedly it was partly because the Brits were sending back false range-finding intelligence through turned spies - so many fell short of the centre.

edit - maps went online a while ago - there used to be an android app but I think that may have lapsed, or maybe my android became too old for it.
http://bombsight.org/#16/51.4943/-0.0881


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Apr 2021)

War memorial - St Mary's Church, Spinkhill.


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Apr 2021)

Glapwell Colliery memorial to those who worked there.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2021)

A USAF memorial near Upper Benefield


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A USAF memorial near Upper Benefield
> 
> View attachment 585437
> 
> ...


Respect.
Thanks for posting the close-up of the plaque.
Interesting that they threw the word "sturdy" in there - rather underplays what those guys did.
But I did some hunting and it sure was a tough beast.
Some amazing pics here of ones that made it back after serious or even spectacular damage.
http://www.daveswarbirds.com/b-17/contents.htm


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2021)

@Blue Hills there are a few USAF memorials locally and they use to be well visited by American visitors pre the pandemic .


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2021)

Turvey war memorial


----------



## Willd (25 Apr 2021)

War memorial at Brinklow, lovely effort from the local school  This was a close-up, for some reason the picture with my bike in it didn't work


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Apr 2021)

War Memorial, Moorgate Cemetery, Rotherham


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2021)

My Great Great Uncle had a large firm supplying Percheron Horses throughout the United States, for draft animals for horse cars and omnibuses, mainly. They (my great great great grandfather and his sons) imported and bred Percherons on their farms, and shipped them from this part of town. Even sold well in the South, despite their abolitionist politics.


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2021)

War memorial in Long Buckby earlier today


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2021)

A Monument (and church) in Holcot to mark the last day of the 2nd Millennium.
The plaque is hard to read and I don't think it'll be legible after long..


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2021)

Coming soon a memorial to the crew and the Avro Manchester bomber that was shot down in error when returning from a raid nearly 80 years ago.

https://www.baaa-acro.com/crash/crash-avro-679-manchester-i-wollaston-7-killed


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 May 2021)

Tom Simpson's grave in Harworth Cemetery (Didn't think it appropriate to put MBIFO)


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 May 2021)

Harworth War Memorial


----------



## tyred (7 May 2021)

Memorial to the Fanad Patriots at Kindrum Lake.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 May 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Harworth War Memorial
> 
> View attachment 587670​


Can I ask what the bike is?


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Can I ask what the bike is?


You certainly can.
It's a flat bar, steel, Spa Tourer.


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> You certainly can.
> It's a flat bar, steel, Spa Tourer.


jolly fine machine they are as well


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2021)

MBIFO a monument commemorating 60 years of Queen Victoria's reign in Bradbourne, Doubly Thankful, Derbyshire.


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> MBIFO a monument commemorating 60 years of Queen Victoria's reign in Bradbourne, Doubly Thankful, Derbyshire.


Really grateful for you bringing to my attention a topic about which I was ashamedly unaware - Thankful and Doubly Thankful villages:


> ... Upper Slaughter. It is that rarest of British locations, a "thankful village" - the term coined in the 1930s by the writer Arthur Mee to describe the handful of communities which suffered no military fatalities in World War I.
> Mee identified 32 such places, a figure that has been revised upwards in recent years to 52. Of these, just 14 have, like Upper Slaughter, come to be known as doubly thankful - also losing no-one from WWII.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 May 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Really grateful for you bringing to my attention a topic about which I was ashamedly unaware - Thankful and Doubly Thankful villages:


Thank you for the education. I'd not yet got around to to looking into the meaning! 






It's a very pretty village, too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 May 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Really grateful for you bringing to my attention a topic about which I was ashamedly unaware - Thankful and Doubly Thankful villages:



A very ironic village name, given the circumstances...


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2021)

Oakley and Pavenham memorial earlier today


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 May 2021)

Cresswell Colliery Disaster Memorial







View: https://youtu.be/zQZuGBJ68jo​


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2021)

Castle Ashby millennium memorial


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2021)

Great Houghton war memorial earlier today


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 May 2021)

Reculver War Memorial


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2021)




----------



## IaninSheffield (30 May 2021)

Elham War Memorial


----------



## Oldhippy (30 May 2021)

I was by the Reculver memorial the other day. I will go out that way again this week.


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 May 2021)

Blue Plaque as memorial to Jedediah Buxton, 18th century savant mathematician.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 May 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Blue Plaque as memorial to Jedediah Buxton, 18th century savant mathematician.
> 
> View attachment 591557​


Not often you see the word genius on a blue plaque.


----------



## keabo (1 Jun 2021)

The Whittle Pike memorial cross marks the spot where a plane crashed during an RAF exercise in 1955.

Link to more info


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Jun 2021)

Dunkirk memorial with a family name on.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Jun 2021)

Very sobering.


----------



## DRM (5 Jun 2021)

Local Memorial for a long gone colliery, my Grandad worked there, one day fire damp was detected, and him and his pal went to get out, his mate decided to hide in a supposedly safe area, my Grandad decided that it's better to get back up in fresh air, he got out & his mate died in the resulting explosion, very quickly he put a job application to the nearby railway maintenance sheds .


----------



## DRM (5 Jun 2021)

Winding wheel from Lofthouse Colliery, and memorial to the men who were killed in the 1974 disaster when they broke through into a flooded lost Victorian mineshaft causing a huge inrush of water.


----------



## DRM (5 Jun 2021)

Halifax R.A.F. bomber LK844 – Tingely England | LandmarkScout 
The last one, this aircraft crashed in a training accident, taking the roofs off a couple of houses on the other side of the road before crashing into a field near to what used to be a crossroad, but is now Tingley roundabout, in the link it mentions that local kids were nicking bits off the aircraft, this is true, as my uncle remembered not going to school, but went to the crash site to look for war souvenirs.
There seems to be some confusion as to whether they were still based in Snaith, or were at RAF Leconfield


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2021)

Wollaston and Strixton war memorial


----------



## Willd (12 Jun 2021)

War Memorial at Lower Shuckburgh


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2021)

A re roofed bus shelter in memory of the Queen's golden jubilee in Lamport


----------



## figbat (14 Jun 2021)

War memorial, Sutton Courtenay


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2021)

Development of German war memorials:






Königschaffhausen, Rhine valley, from the end of the First World War. The inscription in the Plinth reads "Undefeated, not forgotten."






Jechtingen, Also in the Rhine valley. The small stones to the left appear to be war graves.






Finally, Breisach am Rhein. The memorial dates from the 1950's, the artist had served in the war, and according to the plaque the wooden crosses in the relief are based on graves of his colleagues.

Inscription reads "[For the] victims, freedom, peace".

There's a memorial to the Jewish community as well but it was hard to photograph because of the shadows. Will try again sometime.


----------



## stoatsngroats (15 Jun 2021)

In the Garden of Reflection and Rememberance, Litten Gardens, Chichester.
A Sussex oak carving of a man, as a soldier, then (the other side) as a nurseryman.
With a Genesis CDA30 (mine 🤣) in front.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2021)

Pitsford war memorial in the church grounds


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jun 2021)

Reculver today.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Jun 2021)

An RFC memorial near Willian, Herts.








Their engine failed while descending to land, and part of the engine destroyed the bracing wires on one wing. They died on impact.
https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1453935


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2021)

It's not every day you see a test mule for a nuclear bomb


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2021)

My Boris Bike in front of the Battle of Britain memorial on the Embankment on t'other days ride.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Coming soon a memorial to the crew and the Avro Manchester bomber that was shot down in error when returning from a raid nearly 80 years ago.
> 
> https://www.baaa-acro.com/crash/crash-avro-679-manchester-i-wollaston-7-killed
> 
> View attachment 587513



Well this memorial was unveiled earlier in the week so today's mission was to find it


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Jun 2021)

The Robertson War Memorial, Robertson Corner, Dunstable Downs . A First World War Memorial to Two Brothers.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Jul 2021)

South Elmsall and Moorthorpe war memorial


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jul 2021)

Christopher Marlowe, St Nicholas church Deptford.
No one is exactly sure where the bones are but they are apparently pretty close to this plaque.






background on the murky circumstances of his deptford exit from life.

http://www.marlowe-society.org/christopher-marlowe/life/death-in-deptford/


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Jul 2021)

Kirkby in Ashfield war memorial


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2021)

I must admit that I hadn't heard of him.


----------



## DRM (11 Jul 2021)

This morning, at the mural memorial for Beryl Burton in her home town of Morley, West Yorkshire


----------



## gtmet (13 Jul 2021)

Crockerne Pill, whence Methodism took ship for America.


----------



## gtmet (13 Jul 2021)

Memorial to a confiscated pond.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2021)

gtmet said:


> Crockerne Pill, whence Methodism took ship for America.
> 
> View attachment 598980
> 
> ...



Off topic I know, but that's a very pretty bike.

How reliable and easy to maintain are those brakes?


----------



## gtmet (13 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> ... ..
> 
> How reliable and easy to maintain are those brakes?



A somewhat academic question, since they are the original centre pull brakes, from 1980, so not likely to be found new, and if you have such a machine, you are committed to using them; also I have not had much to do with anything else for decades so have no standard of comparison.

I find them reliable and easy to maintain.

Routine maintenance: replace brake blocks, you will notice that it now has modern long, curved mountain bike V-brake blocks, which, apart from being more effective than the original short brake blocks, look more the part.

Failures: Occasional brake cable breakages, near the levers, or at the clamp above the straddle wires, and straddle wires, probably due to over tightening the clamps on both. I have had a pivot bolt nut come loose and disappear once. They are half thickness nuts but I was able to put an ordinary full thickness nut on in place.

Main annoyance is that the adjustment usually allowed by the adjuster is not enough to consume the whole brake block wear, so you either discard part worn blocks, or unclamp and reclaim the straddle wire, which tends to break the strands.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2021)

gtmet said:


> A somewhat academic question, since they are the original centre pull brakes, from 1980, so not likely to be found new, and if you have such a machine, you are committed to using them; also I have not had much to do with anything else for decades so have no standard of comparison.
> 
> I find them reliable and easy to maintain.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I keep getting bikes in the recycling centre like that and I've wondered about recycling one for me: bikes with bottom bar levers often get thrown out.


----------



## gtmet (13 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks. I keep getting bikes in the recycling centre like that and I've wondered about recycling one for me: bikes with bottom bar levers often get thrown out.



Perhaps I misunderstood the question, thinking to be only about the mechanical reliability of the centre pull mechanism. If bottom bar levers means old fashioned Weinmann drop bar levers, then I can also say I find those easy to use, and totally reliable. The basic hand position on the bends or hoods is said to be more natural, and is just behind the levers.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2021)

Old centre pull calipers can be fiddly but once set up work well if used with alloy rims 
Never had any cable issues over the years


----------



## Cambram (15 Jul 2021)

I have not seen this one from Tatton Park. The area it faces is in front of the Old Hall and Ringway (called Manchester International Airport these days) is only a short distance away. There are usually lots of cyclists passing through or exploring the large estate. Today was no exception. As the memorial is not next to a paved roadway I suspect that many are not aware of it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2021)

Cambram said:


> I have not seen this one from Tatton Park. The area it faces is in front of the Old Hall and Ringway (called Manchester International Airport these days) is only a short distance away. There are usually lots of cyclists passing through or exploring the large estate. Today was no exception. As the memorial is not next to a paved roadway I suspect that many are not aware of it.
> View attachment 599266
> 
> 
> View attachment 599267


I remember playing around there as a child.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2021)

War memorial in the marketplace, Malterdingen, on the edge of the Black Forest, south Germany.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Jul 2021)

I was sweeping (sedately) down the hill from Astley when I spotted this one. Had to turn back for a closer look.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Old centre pull calipers can be fiddly but once set up work well if used with alloy rims
> Never had any cable issues over the years


Agree on both counts, you need three hands when clamping the main cable. Modern block like koolstop also enhance the stop-ability.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2021)

A few from around the centre of Kettering .

The first and last picture is the memorial stone to John Winter Dryland .

http://www.projectkettering.org.uk/page_id__15.aspx?path=0p3p20p






Struggling to find much about G H Watson's memorial stone


----------



## RoMeR (21 Jul 2021)

DRM said:


> View attachment 598666
> 
> 
> View attachment 598667
> ...


Brilliant


----------



## RoMeR (25 Jul 2021)

The cemetery on Mansfield Rd, Nottingham this morning.


----------



## srj10 (26 Jul 2021)

War Memorial. Hunters Quay Dunoon


----------



## Larry (26 Jul 2021)

RoMeR said:


> The cemetery on Mansfield Rd, Nottingham this morning.
> View attachment 600859
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I stopped you earlier today to ask about your bike. Turns out I've been a member of this forum for over 10 years, but had just forgotten. Thanks for the advice and now I'm on here I can ask opinions for when I do get round to picking a new bike, but something like yours would be a good start.

Cheers, Larry.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Jul 2021)

In Glasgow.




New memorial unveiled yesterday. An Gorta Mor.
The Irish " famine"


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Jul 2021)

War memorial to the Great Central Railway men (of Mexborough) who were lost during the Great War


----------



## tyred (31 Jul 2021)

I always liked this picture of my Rudge with the memorial to Isaac Butt.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2021)

One from Northampton town centre to Francis Crick


----------



## tyred (31 Jul 2021)

Frances Browne, poet and novelist.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Aug 2021)

War memorial, Pleasley Vale


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Aug 2021)

Glyn family memorial in a separate hedged off area behind the church in Albury, Hertfordshire.
The tablets along the bottom are to individual family members.
Quite a few of the tablets said that the deceased was a banker, which struck me as damn odd at the time, never seen before on a gravestone.
Occurred to me later that quite possibly Glyn as in the old William and Glyns bank.


----------



## Dag Hammar (4 Aug 2021)

Joop Verburgh was a Dutch construction worker that lost his life whilst working on a new road bridge that crosses the railway lines from Colchester to Clacton and Walton-on-the-Naze.
I think it is especially sad when a man or woman sets off for their days work never to return.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Aug 2021)

Unusual to find a French styled road marker here: it's a memorial for a cyclist.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Aug 2021)

I know that - almost took a pic a while ago - riding from south London to hastings early one morn - it's heading up to the north downs isn't it?

(I always had the idea you were a far bit further west out in Kent to be honest)


----------



## netman (5 Aug 2021)

New Forest Airfields memorial... sorry, wrong type of bike - have cycled there, but didn't take a photo that time!


----------



## Willd (7 Aug 2021)

Near Gumley, there's loads of the benches  about (although I'm not sure who can actually use this one ), but this is first time I've got a picture of one


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Aug 2021)

Herne church yard today.


----------



## srj10 (10 Aug 2021)

Garden of Remembrance, Helensburgh


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2021)

A sign telling that Stevington mill was rebuilt to celebrate the 1951 festival of Britain.


----------



## craigwend (14 Aug 2021)




----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

craigwend said:


> View attachment 604115
> 
> 
> View attachment 604116



A friend in the UK says he now celebrates Nov 5th as commemorating the last person to enter the Houses of Parliament with honest intentions.

Couldn't they afford a better plaque?


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A friend in the UK says he now celebrates Nov 5th as commemorating the last person to enter the Houses of Parliament with honest intentions.


can't help but say that that's a very old line andy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2021)

Memorial to the "Flösser" in Schiltach, Black Forest.

Before the railways came the Flösser would transport logs out of the forests by river, a job which must have required large... character. The rivers aren't that deep in the hills, so the Flösser would compensate by damming them, filling the resulting pool with log rafts and then letting it all go at once. The logs rafts required steering, so the Flösser would ride the wave downriver, fending off rocks and other obstacles with a pole.

I don't know if they coordinated with villages downstream to make sure everything went at once or if they just floated down to the next blockage and crashed into the wood being stored there.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Aug 2021)

WW1 Memorial, Kentisbury, Devon


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Aug 2021)

Alan Turing, Manchester.


----------



## uphillstruggler (17 Aug 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> View attachment 604755
> 
> 
> Alan Turing, Manchester.



apparently, Alan used to ride around the lanes of what would eventually become Milton Keynes wearing a gas mask whilst stationed at Bletchley Park

make of that what you will but the man was a genius


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Aug 2021)

Edwinstowe War Memorial


----------



## Dag Hammar (20 Aug 2021)

Out of respect, I chose to place my bike behind rather than in front of this memorial stone which is at Frinton on Sea.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2021)

Fairfax's viewing platform of the battle of Naesby .


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Fairfax's viewing platform of the battle of Naesby .
> 
> View attachment 605289
> 
> ...



Must have been hard to get troops over that road without a crossing.


----------



## Baldy (21 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Must have been hard to get troops over that road without a crossing.


You should see the Battle site at Bosworth, King Richard had to lead him cavalry across a level crossing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Aug 2021)

Baldy said:


> You should see the Battle site at Bosworth, King Richard had to lead him cavalry across a level crossing.



"My lord, I have received dire news: we must delay the charge until 9:47 to allow the Express to Leicester to pass"


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Aug 2021)

Birley East Colliery - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birley_Collieries


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2021)

MBIFO some memorial plaques in Abby Park, Hamtun, on today's ride.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Sep 2021)

Charlie Cairoli, Rose Garden, Stanley Park, Blackpool.

There was originally a statue in the middle but it had to removed fairly pronto due to vandalism of various sorts - so it's now in Blackpool Tower, where of course he spent his working life at the Tower Circus.

The original here:






Wiki on him - interesting Hitler story - maybe the only time Hitler gets a name check in your bike and a memorial.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlie_Cairoli#cite_note-telegraph1416730-2


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Sep 2021)

War memorial Slaidburn - at least two other memorials by the same chap, Louis Frederick Roslyn, look very similar indeed. No idea if the towns/villages each felt short-changed (or maybe being canny northerners they got a bulk discount) but I have always thought them fine sombre memorials - no action figures or hints of triumphalism.

Sculptor had a german dad, his name is anglicised. Original name of Fritz might have caused commissioning committees to hesitate I suppose.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Frederick_Roslyn


----------



## Alembicbassman (9 Sep 2021)

New Maltby Colliery winding wheel memorial in South Yorkshire.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Sep 2021)

Linton on Ouse

Detail of bench: -






Such a peaceful spot - there's not much there apart from the memorial and some newish bungalows.

Reminds you of how horror and sacrifice came to many a peaceful backwater during WW2.

And that the Canadian contribution, including to DDay, is often somewhat forgotten.

Encountered by chance on a long bike ride, as these things so often are - most car drivers will of course hurtle straight on past.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Sep 2021)

RAF Manston today.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Sep 2021)

https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1456995


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> RAF Manston today.


I can recommend the museum near there - assume you have been - visited a few years ago on a cycle camping trip.
Donkey's years ago , well before that, camped (with a car) at a memorable airshow at Manston - saw the Vulcan fly - blew folk away.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2021)

Outside of Canterbury Cathedral early today.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Outside of Canterbury Cathedral early today.


nice pic mr hippy, but I'd treat us to it in full size - click on the blue box after you attach.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> nice pic mr hippy, but I'd treat us to it in full size - click on the blue box after you attach.


Thanks for that, I have always wondered how you all did that.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Sep 2021)

Les Dawson, Saint Annes, near the pier.
Sadly doesn't look a lot like him/capture him at all.

RIP Les, your humour lives on, sod the po-faced critics of your mother in law jokes.


----------



## tyred (17 Sep 2021)

John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara. Controversy alert but I always query how John Wayne became so famous as he played himself in each and every film of his that I've seen. He ws hardly the greatest actor of all time.


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Sep 2021)

Langley War Memorial, near Norwich


----------



## Willd (18 Sep 2021)

Cool Bench in Hollowell Church grounds


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Sep 2021)

Lyche Gate memorial at St Peter's church, Roydon







​


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Sep 2021)

Barnes Wallis the inventor of the bouncing bomb posing with my new bike this evening.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Sep 2021)

A fine looking steed. 👍


----------



## Zingano (24 Sep 2021)

My bike in front of this monument to Newchurch Landing Ground and all those who took part in the Normandy Landings.


----------



## pjd57 (24 Sep 2021)

At Lambhill Stables on the Forth and Clyde canal in Glasgow


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Sep 2021)

RAF Manston.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2021)

Benefield war memorial


----------



## Willd (3 Oct 2021)

Obelisk commemorating the battle of Naseby


----------



## Willd (3 Oct 2021)

Pailton war memorial


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2021)

A footbridge in memory of someone


----------



## stoatsngroats (10 Oct 2021)

Horatio Nelson, in Portsmouth with my Genesis, yesterday.

A little way towards Southsea, a new memorial for Peace. I really like this, as looking towards this from the South you can see the colours within the statue, whereas if you take a few steps to the right (in this image), the colours become hidden.
The flowers are the respective German and British icons for remembrance.
This was completed just last month.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2021)

Stanwick war memorial


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> View attachment 610988
> 
> 
> RAF Manston.


I trust you've been in that fine small museum.
I cycle-camped near there once.


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Oct 2021)

Just to the west of Cambridge, I was completely unaware such a significant site existed:











'The Great Mall' (bike absent out of respect)​


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Oct 2021)

Duxford war memorial


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Oct 2021)

Hinxton war memorial




​Check out the thatchery on the cottage behind tough.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Nov 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Just to the west of Cambridge, I was completely unaware such a significant site existed:
> 
> View attachment 614822
> 
> ...


Is that the American cemetery? Been meaning to swing that way on a bike for a fair old while. I would see no disrespect in having a bike in shot. The reasonable guys would be happy at you enjoying your life and freedom and remembering them I think.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Nov 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Is that the American cemetery? Been meaning to swing that way on a bike for a fair old while. I would see no disrespect in having a bike in shot. The reasonable guys would be happy at you enjoying your life and freedom and remembering them I think.


It is, and well worth a visit; even more so now the leaves are turning I imagine.
I'm moved by even the smallest of memorials in any tiny village, perhaps dedicated to only a small handful of souls lost too early. Places on the scale of the American Cemetery stir those emotions to a different level entirely. When visiting the National Memorial Arboretum for example, in one quiet corner, I'm not ashamed to admit I actually broke down.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Nov 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> It is, and well worth a visit; even more so now the leaves are turning I imagine.
> I'm moved by even the smallest of memorials in any tiny village, perhaps dedicated to only a small handful of souls lost too early. Places on the scale of the American Cemetery stir those emotions to a different level entirely. When visiting the National Memorial Arboretum for example, in one quiet corner, I'm not ashamed to admit I actually broke down.


I can recommend the air force memorial on the hill at Runnymede. Have lead rides there.


----------



## Willd (6 Nov 2021)

Memorial at Wormleighton, plus a house with a hole in it


----------



## Soltydog (12 Nov 2021)

Stopped off at Lissett (East Yorkshire) yesterday at the memorial for 158 squadron


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2021)

Today's ride into town for the Remembrance Sunday ceremony.


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Nov 2021)

Unusual I thought.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2021)

A plaque celebrating the Queen's jubilee , ridden past the tree it is attached to many a time but never noticed it before this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2021)

Yardley Hastings memorial hall earlier today


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A plaque celebrating the Queen's jubilee , ridden past the tree it is attached to many a time but never noticed it before this morning.
> 
> View attachment 618489
> 
> ...


Like the butterfly!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2021)

MBIFO Duston War memorial.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Dec 2021)

MBIFO Trumpington war memorial on yesterday's ride.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Dec 2021)

My local park today.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2021)

Sywell village hall memorial stone


----------



## Willd (18 Dec 2021)

Bourton on Dunsmore


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2022)

MBIFO the Walter Tull memorial and gardens near Cobblers football ground on today's ride.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jan 2022)

Apologies if posted before.

"Nazi" ambassadors dog memorial.

OK - not clear if the dog or or ambassador were committed Nazis but this was the old German embassy in London during the Nazi years and representing an outfit which flew the Swastika pretty much on The Mall must have been a bit, er, "interesting".

9 Carlton House Terrace.

reads:

_“Giro”

A faithful companion!

London in February 1934.

Hoesch._

Dog died by chewing through an electrical cable apparently.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jan 2022)

De Gaulle, London.

Questionable bod, but there you go.

(not too far from the Nazi dog as it happens - but that's London for you - lots of stuff to stop for and check out if you are lucky enough to be on a bike rather than trapped in a metal box)


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jan 2022)

One to the airmen of RAF Knettishall


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Jan 2022)

Somewhere in Hertfordshire. Over to @Ming the Merciless to tell us the exact location.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 628625
> 
> 
> View attachment 628626
> ...



Great Wymondley - Willian road. WM on right going in that direction.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2022)

In Dec 2020 I did a 200km audax visiting as many war memorials in Hertfordshire as I could. Think I visited 45 memorials but I’d need to check all the photos.Unfortunately for this thread very few photos show my bike in them.

Here is one for @Juan Kog


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2022)

Plus another for @Juan Kog


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> In Dec 2020 I did a 200km audax visiting as many war memorials in Hertfordshire as I could. Think I visited 50 memorials but I’d need to check all the photos.Unfortunately for this thread very few photos show my bike in them.
> 
> Here is one for @Juan Kog
> 
> View attachment 628635


 It’s a Town centre WM and it’s raining, but not one recognise . I tend to steer clear of town centres .
Thats not an invitation to post lots of Hertfordshire village War memorials.
[EDIT] Oh no you’ve started already.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> It’s a Town centre WM and it’s raining, but not one recognise . I tend to steer clear of town centres .
> Thats not an invitation to post lots of Hertfordshire village War memorials.
> [EDIT] Oh no you’ve started already.



Top one Letchworth then Hitchin.


----------



## Willd (29 Jan 2022)

At St Peter's church Grandborough


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Feb 2022)

Been meaning to snap this for ages.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Feb 2022)

Shaldon


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Feb 2022)

Torquay


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2022)

Nell's well in Turvey ridden past loads but never noticed it before


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2022)

This could go in quite a few threads.

Next time I pass will get a better picture of the tree


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2022)

A commemorative HRH jubilee platinum year flag


----------



## Fredo76 (21 Feb 2022)

Trish


----------



## Tim Bennet. (4 Mar 2022)

Big war memorials are not uncommon in France. Most date from World War One and Two, some from the Franco- Prussian War and occasionally one from French Indo-China or Algeria. But it took a few moments to register that this one is to Jean the Blind of Luxemburg who died at the Battle of Crecy in 1346 - a full ten years after loosing his sight.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2022)

A couple of war memorials from this morning's ride . 
First is Silsoe memorial.






Second is Thurliegh war memorial


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2022)

Done this one before without a bike . 
Rhyls tribute to the Alarm


----------



## Sallar55 (9 Mar 2022)

One from the old USSR in a small Kyrgyzstan town.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2022)

Rhyl garden of remberence


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Mar 2022)

War memorial, Church Warsop:


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2022)

MBIFO a Memorial to the locomotive crews of Offenburg, south Germany.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Mar 2022)

It's only a small memorial and I didn't realise it was there - I've been past this place so often and seen the sign, but never stopped to look.










(little message left on top of the memorial)


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Mar 2022)

Misterton War Memorial


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Mar 2022)

Came across this a few years ago by chance as you do on a bike after an interesting bike visit to a nearby interesting church with an interesting nun*

Passed more recently after a bike ride with some nice folks - Poplar East London.

in fact from close reading of that wiki below the memorial in a very humble bit of London, until very recently much more humble, has almost certainly been upgraded from Grade 2 to Grade2* since I first encountered it.

My memory was a bit faulty though - I had the idea that the bomb had been dropped from a Zeppelin.

The children are named on the side - mostly around 5 years old.

RIP.

Under that close-up inscription it says paid for by public subscription.

Wiki on:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poplar_Recreation_Ground_Memorial


* pic of church and nun tale may follow when next that way.

Do stop to check out anything even vaguely interesting you see on a bike folks - car drivers just dash/drift on by.


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Mar 2022)

War memorial, Clifton (nr Ashbourne)


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2022)

Barnwell war memorial


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Apr 2022)

Kiveton Park, Waleswood and West Kiveton Collieries winding wheel memorial:


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2022)

A Souldrop beacon with a verse that was erected to mark the millennium.


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Apr 2022)

Thornton in Lonsdale War Memorial​


----------



## IaninSheffield (15 Apr 2022)

Boer War Memorial on the old council buildings in Worksop.


----------



## Willd (17 Apr 2022)

Memorial to John Wycliffe in Lutterworth


----------



## Willd (17 Apr 2022)

Memorial bench to a local villager in Swinford


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2022)

Gate at All Saints church in Dingley


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2022)

Cycled past this site loads and never noticed it till this morning. 

Rupert's view over the battlefield of Naseby.


----------



## Willd (24 Apr 2022)

More from Naseby First WW memorial


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2022)

Chelveston memorial to the American air crews


----------



## Sallar55 (1 May 2022)

Stopped for this on a climb


----------



## Sallar55 (1 May 2022)

Shepherds the mountain men who tended the flocks up in the summer high level meadows


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2022)

A plaque re the Queen's crowning in 1953 . 






In this shelter in Weston Underwood. 






Many moons ago I nearly bought a one bedroom house in Weston Underwood it was just a bit more than my budget but it was no more than an outbuilding and had a bedroom, kitchen and shower / toilet it sold recently for circa £200,000


----------



## Oldhippy (2 May 2022)




----------



## figbat (3 May 2022)

I’ve done this one before but I was riding past on my newly-acquired bike so thought I’d have another go.

It’s a stone that marks the end of the runway at former RAF Harwell, from where gliders took off en route to Normandy. The runway route can be seen in the background.


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2022)

War memorial at All Saints church in Brington


----------



## Oldhippy (8 May 2022)

Lots of memorials today


----------



## Oldhippy (8 May 2022)

Along with quite a few highlights in yesterday's ride I was very pleased finding the Bleriot memorial marking his landing spot near Dover Castle.


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 May 2022)

Hayfield war memorial:


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2022)

A 50th anniversary tree . I couldn't get the tree in as it was too big .


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2022)

A memorial bench dedicated to a cyclist at Hengistbury head.


----------



## FrothNinja (12 May 2022)

A two memorial bench, Castercliffe


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2022)

An Emberton memorial bus stop


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2022)

A stone marking the year a new house was built


----------



## FrothNinja (25 May 2022)

All Souls RC Cemetery, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Lancs


----------



## RoMeR (25 May 2022)

Titchfield Park, Hucknall, Nottingham 




today, a memorial to the Green family.


----------



## tyred (27 May 2022)

Memorial to commemorate the 1400th anniversary of the death of St. Cholmcille which is situated near his birthplace although how they know exactly where or when he was born or when he died is a mystery to me. Did they check his birth cert or read his obituary in the local paper


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Memorial to commemorate the 1400th anniversary of the death of St. Cholmcille which is situated near his birthplace although how they know exactly where or when he was born or when he died is a mystery to me. *Did they check his birth cert or read his obituary in the local paper*



They found the RIP thread on Cycle Chat...


----------



## rualexander (28 May 2022)

General Patton Memorial, Ettelbruck, Luxembourg, 2010.
Thorn Sherpa, built like a tank 🤔


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

A curious one near Biesheim, which despite the name is in France. A sadly locked and apparently neglected Jewish Cemetry. It doesn't even appear on Google maps.


----------



## figbat (29 May 2022)

The Hardy Monument.


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Jun 2022)

Lurking in the Savernake Forest is the Earl's proud erection - the Ailesbury Column - 90 feet (27 m) high, "believed to have been originally set up c1760 at Brandenburg House, Hammersmith and later removed and rededicated" about 1781.


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Jun 2022)

MBIFO an obelisk memorial, old St Thomas CofE, Barrowford


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Jun 2022)

Memorial bench, L&L, Salterforth - that is a fantastic first name, would make a great Kaiju name


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2022)

MBIFO the Bakewell War Memorial on yesterday's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2022)

And...




No bike in front of this memorial to the Cundy family as I was on my walking part of the day. This is situated on Gorsebank Lane, a footpath under Baslow Edge.


----------



## Willd (12 Jun 2022)

Hillmorton


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Jun 2022)

A memorial defibrillator. Think the power is supplied by the windmill, Black Hill, near Sabden.


----------



## Sallar55 (14 Jun 2022)

Sword beach


----------



## FrothNinja (20 Jun 2022)

MBIFO a memorial banner - Clarion Day


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Jun 2022)

War Memorial, St John the Evangelist - Worsthorne, Lancs


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Jul 2022)

Memorial near Godmanchester to the loss of the crew of a Stirling aircraft:


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jul 2022)

War memorial in Breedon on the Hill


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jul 2022)

War memorial in the grounds of St. Mary the Virgin in Gissing


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2022)

A recently erected memorial plaque to the men of Scaldwell who were killed in active service during world war 1


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2022)

MBIFO the Eleanor Cross on today's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2022)

And nearby, the virtually eroded dedication stone..


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2022)

MBIFO Higham Ferrers War Memorial.


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jul 2022)

Memorial bench (aren't they all), outside St Nicholas, Sabden


----------



## Alex321 (25 Jul 2022)

Memorial in the centre of Miskin


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Jul 2022)

Tempsford Bedfordshire.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jul 2022)

War memorial in the grounds of St Michael's in Geldeston


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2022)

A memorial to an aircrew killed in an accident in WWII.


----------



## tyred (30 Jul 2022)

Good job I wasn't riding a 700c wheeled bike as it may not have fitted in between the hedges!


----------



## figbat (31 Jul 2022)

This one is getting a lot of air time recently as it’s on the King Alfred Way. In fact as I stopped to take this today a couple stopped to do the same and were part way around the KAW. Loyd-Lindsay monument, overlooking Wantage and the Ardington-Lockinge estate.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Aug 2022)

A simple monumet to the fallen of both world wars at Herringswell


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2022)

Lamport war memorial


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2022)

A Maidwell wall plaque 






And the Gateway in question.


----------



## Alex321 (8 Aug 2022)

Memorial in front of Cowbridge Town Hall


----------



## srj10 (9 Aug 2022)




----------



## Alex321 (9 Aug 2022)

War memorial in Llantwit Major town square


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2022)

I could see this memorial in Endingen am Kaiserstühl from work so on the way home I went to have a look.

It's a memorial for the three Jewish people who were deported from the town.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2022)

Battle of Naesby monument the smaller one.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2022)

Naesby circular bench with a plaque to commemorate the tree being planted in honour of King George V coronation in 1911.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2022)

Sibbertoft war memorial


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Aug 2022)

Still there after many years and many street scene changes.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2022)

North Crawley war memorial


----------



## Willd (27 Aug 2022)

Syresham


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Aug 2022)

This memorial in Tempsford:


> commemorates the women who served as secret agents in occupied Europe during the Second World War, the RAF aircrew who transported them, and the personnel from allied secret services who were killed in the war. The memorial bears the names of 75 known women agents, of whom 29 were arrested, 16 were executed, three died of illnesses while imprisoned, and one committed suicide using a cyanide L-pill before being captured. (Wikipedia)


... and sits alongside a more traditional obelisk:




Interesting, though perhaps not surprising given the nature of their missions, to note the range of names and their international histories. Sad that it took until 2014 to formally recognise their sacrifices.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Aug 2022)

Can anyone help identify the location of this impressively protected memorial that I cycled past (wheel of bike just visible in photo!) but failed to note where I was. It's not on the memorial, just '...to the men of this parish.' If I remember correctly I was heading generally northwards just out of Letchworth.


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Aug 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> Can anyone help identify the location of this impressively protected memorial that I cycled past (wheel of bike just visible in photo!) but failed to note where I was. It's not on the memorial, just '...to the men of this parish.' If I remember correctly I was heading generally northwards just out of Letchworth.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 658951​


@IaninSheffield that looks like Clifton Bedfordshire.
( edit) Planning to head that way on Monday so will make sure .


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Aug 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> @IaninSheffield that looks like Clifton Bedfordshire.
> ( edit) Planning to head that way on Monday so will make sure .



That's it! I did pass through Clfton.
Couldn't find it in the usual online databases, most likely because my search terms weren't precise enough. Thanks. 👍


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2022)

First one I have seen to celebrate the Queen's platinum jubilee in Geddington


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2022)

Another platinum jubilee memorial this Hornbeam tree is in Brixworth


----------



## MGman (29 Aug 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> Saw the Vulcan at an airshow at Manston years ago - something between beautiful and horrifying - it kind of floated in, then turned upwards to climb with the engines roaring like something from hell. Seem to remember, or maybe I imagined it, that it even did a roll.
> 
> edit - this may have been it - unless there was another appearance a year or two later.
> 
> ...




Yup, Vulcans and Lightnings .
At one time we could actually make things 
(ex 19F squadron)


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Another platinum jubilee memorial this Hornbeam tree is in Brixworth
> 
> View attachment 659112
> 
> ...



Be interesting to see annual updates to monitor progress


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> Be interesting to see annual updates to monitor progress



I was thinking exactly the same , nor sure how much bigger it will get in my life time


----------



## Willd (4 Sep 2022)

Rugby WW1


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Sep 2022)

Memorial at Lakeside to aviators who flew from Doncaster Municipal Airport during WWII:


----------



## FrothNinja (7 Sep 2022)

Boer War etc, near the Quarry, Shrewsbury


----------



## a.twiddler (8 Sep 2022)

A memorial outside Welshpool former railway station.


----------



## a.twiddler (8 Sep 2022)

On bridge 76, Montgomery canal.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Sep 2022)

Fighter pilot crashed his Spitfire very close to this spot in WWII.


----------



## Willd (17 Sep 2022)

WW1 at Bascote Heath


----------



## Willd (17 Sep 2022)

Battle of Edgehill


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Sep 2022)

Flamborough war memorial, with the remains of Flamborough Castle hiding behind:


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Sep 2022)

War memorial atop Oliver's Mount:


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Sep 2022)

Memorial to Barry Sheene at Oliver's Mount race circuit:






Suspect he wouldn't have lapped quite as sharply on this bike!


----------



## gtmet (17 Sep 2022)

... in front of a memorial to the late, great, seaside resort of Severn Beach.







briantrumpet said:


> Once got my car stuck in the 'sand' there. Hard to imagine it as a holiday resort, I'll admit.


All explained on the panel: A bright and breezy waterside situation, attractive shoreline and a local entrepreneur. Avoids the LMS inflicting the GWR on their customers from Birmingham.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2022)

Spotted this one to the late Queen


----------



## Alex321 (18 Sep 2022)

Just outside St Athans


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## Jenkins (19 Sep 2022)

The war memorial in the churchyard of St. Peter's in Freston


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2022)

A couple of memorial plaques in Sutton Bassett this morning.


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Sep 2022)

It's not new and it has nothing to indicate what it is. A cross?? A memorial to confusion??
Crawford, Lanarks


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Sep 2022)

Allied aircrew memorial at Manston Spitfire and Hurricane museum.


----------



## Willd (25 Sep 2022)

Another aircrew one


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Sep 2022)

Willd said:


> Another aircrew one
> View attachment 662378
> 
> 
> ...



Just both those aircrew memorials make me think the things we all complain about so bitterly today pale in to insignificance when you consider what people did for a job don't you think?


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Just both those aircrew memorials make me think the things we all complain about so bitterly today pale in to insignificance when you consider what people did for a job don't you think?



Poor sods, most of them didn't do it for a job. They left their jobs to defend their countries.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2022)

A very new one in Ipswich marina (no bike for the 2nd pic as I didn't want to disturb the display on the front of the memorial)


----------



## Jenkins (2 Oct 2022)

The 96th Bombardment Group memorial at Snetterton circuit


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2022)

A memorial to someone who died on the Titanic.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (9 Oct 2022)

Berwick, Shrops


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> View attachment 663927



That dedication is incredibly sad; those 12 men were used as cannon fodder _and _propaganda to get more men to sign up for the meat grinder.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That dedication is incredibly sad; those 12 men were used as cannon fodder _and _propaganda to get more men to sign up for the meat grinder.



I was in the middle of nowhere and noticed it sticking out over a hedge. Very sad and overgrown around the base. I started to tidy up but realised I would be there for ages. It was very poignant indeed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I was in the middle of nowhere and noticed it sticking out over a hedge. Very sad and overgrown around the base. I started to tidy up but realised I would be there for ages. It was very poignant indeed.



It's the way this was presented as a Jolly Good Thing, instead of a third of the male population, and probably all of the men of working age gone; there's no recognition of how this would affect them, their families or the village as a whole, just how spiffing it was that these chaps were willing to die for King and Country.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's the way this was presented as a Jolly Good Thing, instead of a third of the male population, and probably all of the men of working age gone; there's no recognition of how this would affect them, their families or the village as a whole, just how spiffing it was that these chaps were willing to die for King and Country.



Mental isn't it. The mentality hasn't changed much either in the intervening years except we aren't as vocal about 'our boys' or anyone else's boys for that matter.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Mental isn't it. The mentality hasn't changed much either in the intervening years except we aren't as vocal about 'our boys' or anyone else's boys for that matter.



I think that's why I prefer German war memorials, for obvious reasons they tend not to be very jingoistic. Like this one near the French border in Breisach am Rhein:


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Oct 2022)

Totally agree.


----------



## tyred (9 Oct 2022)

John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara (and the rest of the cast of The Quiet Man).


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Oct 2022)

Two for one on the approach road to Dover Castle not far from the edge of the White Cliffs. Didn't see any bluebirds though.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Oct 2022)

Dedicated to the miners of Kent. Sadly yobs had smashed all the information panels.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Oct 2022)

I knew of this memorial and have wanted a photo for ages. @Andy in Germany may know the story too.


----------



## Alex321 (30 Oct 2022)

War memorial in Radyr.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2022)

Stagsden war memorial


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Nov 2022)

Very much of an Empire mentality and interesting that the vast majority died of disease.


----------



## Alex321 (12 Nov 2022)

War memorial outside St Athan. Although I've put this up before, it has a bit of an addition in front at the moment.


----------



## tyred (13 Nov 2022)

Frances Browne, poet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2022)

Memorial in Landeck, right on the edge of the Black Forest.

It has 25 names spread almost equally between both wars. Landeck is tiny: I doubt it has more than a couple of hundred people today so losing 25 of the men in the village must have decimated the population and destroyed their workforce.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 667929
> 
> 
> Memorial in Landeck, right on the edge of the Black Forest.
> ...



Much more meaningful than the memorials in the UK I think. It seems more about the individuals concerned than the 'glories' of dying in a war.


----------



## sevenfourate (13 Nov 2022)

Lowestoft Naval Memorial:​


----------



## Alex321 (13 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Much more meaningful than the memorials in the UK I think. It seems more about the individuals concerned than the 'glories' of dying in a war.



Thy vary a lot in the UK, and some are more like that one.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2022)

A rather curiois memorial alongside a road north of Freiburg, to one Joseph Egle, born in 1873 and killed here in 1897. The memorial dates from 1995 and was placed "to thank the German Red Cross (which often run the ambulance service) for their lifesaving work in the area".


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2022)

A local village bench with a memorial plaque to a local district nurse.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2022)

A selection of knitted poppies in memory of the fallen service people


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Nov 2022)

War Memorial in the Quarry, Shrewsbury
Rotunda by George Hubbard & son, St Michael by A G Wyon


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2022)

A bench in memory of a 90+ yr old lady called Nora on the topside of Pitsford reservoir


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2023)

A memorial plaque for Cranford parish councils centenary.


----------



## Imaginos (Wednesday at 17:44)




----------



## Alex321 (Wednesday at 20:31)

Imaginos said:


> View attachment 674082



I presume neither this nor the water one are from Alaska in the last few days  

I hope they were taken in the summer. But lovely views.


----------



## FrothNinja (Wednesday at 21:50)

MBIFO a notice about a memorial (Drigg, Cumbs)


----------



## sevenfourate (Wednesday at 22:17)

Imaginos said:


> View attachment 674082



Very cool……😎


----------



## Imaginos (Wednesday at 22:24)

Alex321 said:


> I presume neither this nor the water one are from Alaska in the last few days
> 
> I hope they were taken in the summer. But lovely views.



Actually the water one was last week. I live in the southern end of the “panhandle” part of the state,which is a temperate rain forest.At sealevel we seldom get more than a couple inches of snow at a time and it rains away fast. 44f and sunny today. Prince of Wales Island is a wonderful place to live.


----------

